# 

## Redakcja

*KOCHANI FORUMOWICZE,
* już dwunasty raz dzieci z Ogniska Marymont przygotowały prace na aukcję. Są w tym roku też prace Tajemniczej Forumowiczki, które przesłała kartki do Ogniska. 
Zapraszamy do licytowania. Dzieci wiedzą, że my nie zawodzimy. Mieć pod choinkę prace dziecka - to podnosi na sercu, to radość, to prawdziwe święto...  

*Aukcja trwa do 17 grudnia do godziny 22. A w poniedziałek wysyłamy prace.*

Jak zwykle prosimy o pomoc życzliwe osoby, które mogłyby pomóc w prowadzeniu aukcji.
Każdy uczestnik aukcji otrzyma, jeśli jeszcze nie ma, zaszczytną rangę: FORUMOWICZ WIELKI SERCEM.
*
----DANE DO WPŁAT:-----

STP "Stara 4"
00-231 Warszawa
ul.Stara 4
nr konta: 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126
Koniecznie z dopiskiem:* *Aukcja Forum Muratora - darowizna Ognisko Marymont**

-------------
CZEKAMY NA ADRESY, NA KTÓRY MAMY WYSŁAĆ PRACE.
-----------------

Zapraszamy do licytowania. Cena wywoławcza każdej z prac:* *10 zł.**

Co licytujemy? - Zobacz TUTAJ O TUTAJ

**STAN KONTA: 4020 zł**

Prace dzieci - TU można i warto licytować:
1. Złotonuty - bpis  - 50 zl. 
2. Sopranek -**EdytaM** - 85 zł
3. Batutka - EdytaM -60 zl. 
4. Cynamonka -**EdytaM** -50 zl. 
5. Wiolinka - Prababka -30 zl. 
6. Kompozytor -kendra -30 zł
7. Aż pogrubił prezenty... - Mmelisa - 40 zl. 
8. Betlejemska -* *Mmelisa - 40 zł**
9. Jadę do Was... -* *d7d - 50 zł**
10. Misiołaj* * - Värmepumpsägare - 50 zl.* *
11.Wieńcówka -* *Mmelisa - 40 zł**
12. Lampion z koronką - Jagoda 51 - 20 zł
13. Słomiany tealight - swojaczka - 20 zł
14. W kratkę...**Maciejka2 - 30 zł**
15. W koronkowych skarpetkach - Romana101 - 50 zł
16. Nastrój w kokardkę - wu 30 zl. . 
17. Wejmutka - Żelka 100 zl. 
18. Cappuccino -* *TAR- 50 zł**
19. Za płotkiem - Prababka - 20 zl. 
20 Żołędne nutki - Miras12- 50 zl. 
21. Pistacja na święta - swojaczka - 30 zł
22. Falbaneczki w kropeczki - Maciejka2 - 40 zl. 
23. Witkowy splot - TAR - 60 zl. 
24. Prawie jak Ferrero -* *Maciejka2 - 30 zł**
25. Spadająca gwiazda -* *Romana101 - 50 zł
**26. Kartka nr 1-**Redakcja -30zł**
27. Kartka nr 2 -* *Edzia- 20 zł
** 28. Kartka nr 3 -* *Edzia - 20 zł
** 29. Kartka nr 4 -**Andrzej Wilhelmi - 80 zł**
30. Kartka nr 5 -* *Edzia - 20 zł
** 31. Kartka nr 6 -* *zygmor -50 zł**
32. Kartka nr 7 -* *Edzia - 20 zł**
33. Kartka nr 8 -* *Redakcja 20 zł**
34. Wiewiórka w pomarańczach -* *wu 50 zl.* *
35. Żołędzie na szyszce -* *Kendra - 35 zl.* *
36. Czerwone jabłuszko... -* *EdytaM  30 ZŁ**
37. Wianek po włosku -**Miras12 - 50 zł**
38. Kartka Ho ho ho...** - EdytaM  20 zł**
39. Kartka Wesołych Świąt -** boguslaw 35 zl.**
40. Kartka z bombką -** boguslaw 35 zl.* *
41. Kartka We wish you Merry Christmas -* *AnSi- 30 zł**
42. Kartka z medalionem -* *Redakcja 20 zł**
43. Kartka Świąteczna łączka -**Jagoda 51 - 15 zł**
44. Kartka Dwie bombki -* *boguslaw 70 zl.**
45. Kartka z jelonkami -** Edzia 20 zl.**
46. Kartka z gwiazdkami* *- Edzia 20 zl.* *
47. Kartka z dwoma szmaragdami* *- boguslaw 70 zl.* *

48. Biała choinka (**wystawia: Romana101) -** Ansi - 50 zł**
49. Czerwona choinka (wystawia: Romana101) -* *zygii - 100 zl.* *

50 Rzeźba "N**a zawsze pozostaniesz w moim sercu" (wystawia: Edyta M) -  cena wywoławcza 50 zł* *-*kontradmiral86* 250zl.**

51 Uśmiech i radość dzieci -** kjuta -100 zł, + kemot_p 100 zł + EDZIA 50 zl + Liliputek 30 zł+ Miras12 20zł + d7d 50 zł + yaco181 360 zł +20 bpis
**52 Retro bombka Nr 1 od Żelki  -* *-**boguslaw 240 zł**
53 Retro bombka Nr 2 od Żelki -* *-**boguslaw 240 zł
54 Szydełkowe ozdoby na choinkę od Prababki - TAR 30 zł
**55. Włoskie " LIMONCINO " (od TAR )* *-* *mmelisa 100 zł
**56. Bombka bajkę opowiadająca (CUDNA, od Żelki)* *-**boguslaw 240 zl.**
5**7. Cz**as Świąteczny* *-* *greengaz 50 zł
**58 Figurka sowy, wys ok. 15 cm- boguslaw 95 zl
59 Kule IKEA somlig -  - Miras12 - 30 zł**
Zapraszamy, dodawajcie swoje fanty, które forumowicze mogliby licytować 
*

----------


## Romana101

:bye: 
Poproszę 25 Spadającą gwiazdę - 50zł

----------


## Redakcja

Romana101 Niezawodna- dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Renifery odświeżone, sanie naoliwione - no to start. Kolejny raz otwieramy serca i kieszenie, by wesprzeć Ognisko Marymont. To co? Startujemy Wszystkie zbłąkane owieczki przywołujemy? Rekordy pobijamy?
Niech się dzieje.....*

----------


## anSi

Białe choinki Romany101 za 30 zł oraz pozycja 41 - kartkę Wish you... -  za 20  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

anSi  :smile:  Dziękujemy

----------


## anSi

Pierwsze pół godziny za nami i .... stóweczka w kufereczku....Ktoś dorzuci - cosik albo grosik?

----------


## anSi

Hoop. hoop, hoop - jest tu kto? Samej smutno w taką noc.....

----------


## Edyta M

Hej hej witam wszystkich  :hug:  serdecznie

----------


## Redakcja

Witamy kolejnego Moderatora aukcji  :smile:

----------


## kjuta

no! zastanawiałam się czy w tym roku aukcja będzie

51. uśmiech i radość dzieci daję 100 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kjuto - dzień dobry i...proszę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kochani - czy Wy jeszcze nie wiecie, że czeka tu na Was wiele karteczek, choineczek....w sam raz na święta, no i aby o dzieciakach z Marymontu pamiętać. Zapraszamy, polecamy...

----------


## anSi

*Puuusto, ciiiichooo.....czas rozpuścić wici - niech wszyscy się dowiedzą...Redakcjo - bardzo prosimy - listy wirtualne do dobrych ludzi słać, niech przybywają.....*

----------


## Żelka

*Dzień dobry, ho, ho, ho.., poproszę:
1. Złotousty - 20zł
**5. Wiolinka - 20zł 

*

----------


## Żelka

No i ponieważ w tym roku mi brak sił na ubieranie choinki więc *17. Wejmutka - 50 zł* poproszę. Może się uda.  :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

> *Dzień dobry, ho, ho, ho.., poproszę:
> 1. Złotousty - 20zł
> **5. Wiolinka - 20zł 
> 
> *





> No i ponieważ w tym roku mi brak sił na ubieranie choinki więc *17. Wejmutka - 50 zł* poproszę. Może się uda.


*Zelciu Kochana* witaj  :hug: , Ty jak zwykle *NIEZAWODNA* jestes  na te chwile fanty Twoje  :big grin:

----------


## TAR

nr 23 poprosze na razie za wywoławcza  :smile: 10 zl.
nr 34 - 10 zł
nr 18 - 10 zl

----------


## Edyta M

*TAR  
DZIEKUJEMY !!!!
*

----------


## Edyta M

*Komu bombke  , komu karteczke  , a moze sliczna choinke 

*  

ZAPRASZAMY

----------


## JAGODA 51

Czekałam ....i się doczekałam .

Poproszę Nr 12 lampion z koronką 20 zł.
 Nr. 38 kartka Ho ho ho   15 zł.
Nr. 43 kartka Świąteczna łączka 15 zł.

----------


## EDZIA

Zerkałam tu, zerkałam a  wczoraj nie dałam rady 
Obiecuję, że to nadrobię :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Czekałam ....i się doczekałam .
> 
> Poproszę Nr 12 lampion z koronką 20 zł.
>  Nr. 38 kartka Ho ho ho   15 zł.
> Nr. 43 kartka Świąteczna łączka 15 zł.



Jagoda :wink:  super - dziękuję :hug:

----------


## anSi

Sporo nas, ale jeszcze duuuużo więcej trzeba..... :smile:  Niech się licznik kręci i kolejny rekord wykręci  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Jak miło Was widzieć...

----------


## anSi

> Jak miło Was widzieć...


 :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Sporo nas, ale jeszcze duuuużo więcej trzeba..... Niech się licznik kręci i kolejny rekord wykręci


*anSi * nooo dużo nas i dużo pięknych fantów aż trudno sie zdecydować. :yes:

----------


## EDZIA

> Jak miło Was widzieć...


Nam też miło uczestniczyć w tej wspaniałej aukcji :smile:

----------


## zygmor

A czy mógłbym tak na kartkę nr 6 przekazać 50zlp

----------


## anSi

> A czy mógłbym tak na kartkę nr 6 przekazać 50zlp


A bardzo _prosię _

----------


## anSi

Słuchajcie - unikatowa rzeźba od Edyty M  *"Na zawsze pozostaniesz w moim sercu*" - tylko u nas i .....wciąż do wzięcia. Na pewno bardzo warto - na szczęście, na smutki, na dobre i na złe. Ktoś chętny?

----------


## Żelka

Kochani, Dzieci się jak co roku napracowały a fanty w realu są jeszcze piękniejsze i duuużo większe. Potwierdzą to stały bywalcy forumowych aukcji.  :yes: 
Święta idą, prezenty tutaj kupione mają szczególną moc Miłości!  :yes:

----------


## anSi

Lampiony, choineczki, karteczki, a nawet rzeżba ręcznie wykonana, od prawdziwej artystki - wszystko to do wzięcia. Nie ociągajcie się, wybierajcie, przebierajcie....W sam raz na prezenty, na święta, na pocieszenie - na sytuacje wszelakie. Przekręćmy wreszcie ten licznik - niech pierwszy tysiączek do dzieciaków poleci..... No więc jak? Damy radę tysiaka dzisiaj ukręcić? Bardzo, bardzo proszę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

No gadał dziad do obrazu, a obraz ni razu.....nikt się do mnie nie uśmiechnie, grosika do skarpety nie wrzuci???? Naprawdę????

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi Kochana 

To ja poprosze  

 36. Czerwone jabluszko 30 zl. 
17. Wejmutka do kompletu za 60 zl. 


*

----------


## anSi

A _prosię_ Cię bardzo  :smile:  Ale fajnie ci te mikołaje podskakują  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Ciesza sie , bo * Zelci* podprowadzily  choinke *Wejmutke*

----------


## Edyta M

*Komu , komu wspaniale dekoracje   ktos cos ......*

----------


## Edyta M

*Ale , ze nikt i nic ...... 

*To ja w takim razie  poprosze* nr. 3 BATUTKA za 20 zl.  
*

----------


## Kamila.

Poproszę *Cynamonkę* za 20 zł

----------


## EDZIA

Dzień dobry wszystkim w piąteczek - coś czuję że ten piąteczek będzie obfitował w licytacje i może nawet pierwszy tysiączek przekręcimy.

Tymczasem Kamila przekręciła licznik na 500 zł- DZIĘKUJEMY

----------


## anSi

*Dobry dzień wszystkim. Wczoraj tysiączka nie było  Buuuuu...
Może dzisiaj....może, może....Kto temu pomoże???*

----------


## Kendra

Witajcie Kochane! Duszek Świąteczny przywołał mnie znów na forum i nie zawiodłam się! Licytacja jest   :smile:  Chętnie pomogę w jej prowadzeniu <3 <3 I zaraz cudne fanty pooglądam  :big grin:

----------


## Kendra

Cudowności jak zwykle ogrom! Przydałaby mi się się Wiewióreczka w pomarańczach  :smile:  więc na start nr 34 za 30zł poproszę  :wink:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Witam i ja,
Poproszę sopranka za 20 zł i rzeźbę od Edyty za 70 zł  :Smile:

----------


## anSi

Ho, ho, ho - zlot dobrych dusz - jakże miło. Już pędzę, lecę grosiki do skarpety wrzucać  :smile: 

*Haniu, brawo - licznik na 6 z przodu przekręciłaś  Szczególny uśmiech od dzieci dla Ciebie*

----------


## anSi

*Karteczkuff, choineczkuff* Ci u nas pod dostatkiem. Nie chcecie? A może *szczególny, BEZCENNY uśmiech dzieciaków* przygarniecie - za każdą cenę  :smile:

----------


## Kendra

I mnie także miło znów Was widzieć - Kochane i niezawodne ! :*

----------


## anSi

*My tu gadu, gadu, ale...Nie ma co, trza po forum się przelecieć i dobrych ludzi pozaganiać - może jeszcze nie wiedzą, że tutaj takie cudowności świąteczne do przygarnięcia...*

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam i ja,
> Poproszę rzeźbę od Edyty za 70 zł


Dziekuje Haniu   , w realu jest jeszcze piekniejsza

----------


## Edyta M

Czuje w powietrzu  wyczekiwanie na fanty od* Zelci   

*

----------


## Żelka

Specjalnie na życzenie Edyty, dodałam we wątku z fantami dwie bombki w stylu retro. Licytujemy oddzielnie każdą, choć razem jest im zdecydowanie lepiej, więc liczę, że Ktoś z Was powalczy by obie zgarnąć.  :yes: 

Niech mnie Ktoś rozweseli troszkę.  :yes:  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

O rety, nie mam już choinki! *Edytko*, Ty cfaniaro!!! Ale to nic, będę się czaić.  :big grin: 

Wyczaiłam. *23. Witkowy splot - 50zł Żelka*

----------


## anSi

*Żelko*  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Uwaga, Uwaga - *NOWOŚĆ* - Dwie retro bombeczki od Żeleczki - ozdobą czyjejś będą choineczki. Czyjej?

----------


## anSi

Niemrawo coś to idzie, zaspali wszyscy, czy kie licho, bo...raczej nie zasypało jeszcze  :wink:

----------


## Żelka

Takie cuś wklejam dla Tych co zalicytują cokolwiek z tych sercem przepełnionych fantów.  :wink:

----------


## Redakcja

:smile:  
Będziemy wysyłać prywatną wiadomość w poniedziałek.

----------


## Redakcja

Kartka z medalionem - nr 42 - 20 zł.

----------


## anSi

*Redakcjo* - ogromne dzięki. Żelkowe serce cuda sprawia  :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

Nareszcie w domku, weekend rozpoczęty :smile:  na udany początek 
32 kartka nr 7.- 20
29 kartka nr 4 -20
37 Wianek po włosku -20

----------


## EDZIA

> Kartka z medalionem - nr 42 - 20 zł.


Wielkie dzięki :roll eyes: 

Jeszcze 270 zł i mamy pierwszy tysiączek :stir the pot:

----------


## anSi

Edzia zaszalała. A le o takie szaleństwa właśnie chodzi  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> Edzia zaszalała. A le o takie szaleństwa właśnie chodzi


 :hug: dokładnie

----------


## anSi

Może wieczorową porą ruch się wzmoże i skarpecie Mikołajowej pomoże :wink:  Oby, oby....

----------


## EDZIA

Wczoraj na FB trochę informacji o aukcji powrzucałam - może ktoś z naszych zajrzy

----------


## anSi

*Ludziska, gdzieście są? Gdzie Wasza ułańska fantazja, gdzie z serca dobroć płynąca? Potrzeba tu Was....*

----------


## anSi

*No to sobie sama ze sobą pogadałam, może nocnej zmianie bardziej poszczęści się i pierwszy tysiąc wykręci. Natenczas 730 i ani grosika więcej...*

----------


## Edyta M

> Specjalnie na życzenie Edyty, dodałam we wątku z fantami dwie bombki w stylu retro. Licytujemy oddzielnie każdą, choć razem jest im zdecydowanie lepiej, więc liczę, że Ktoś z Was powalczy by obie zgarnąć. 
> 
> Niech mnie Ktoś rozweseli troszkę.


Wiedzialam , ze sie pojawisz wywolana do tablicy  :big grin: 




> O rety, nie mam już choinki! *Edytko*, Ty cfaniaro!!! Ale to nic, będę się czaić. 
> 
> Wyczaiłam. *23. Witkowy splot - 50zł Żelka*


Czaj sie czaj   

Buziaki dla Ciebie  ( fajnie , ze jestes z nami )

----------


## Edyta M

*Kochani* jeszcze duuuzo fantow nie ma swoich wlascicieli przybywajcie i licytujcie

----------


## Edyta M

W takim razie ja poprosze 

*nr. 16 Nastroj w kokardke za 20 zl.* i kolejny fancik w moim woreczku jest* *

----------


## anSi

Na dzień dobry (oby naprawdę był dobry) *750 zł* w kufereczku, a przecież to MUSI być kufereczek wielu stóweczek da Marymonckich dzieciaków. Zapraszamy, zachęcamy. Ho! Ho! Ho!

----------


## anSi

Przecuuudnej urody *retro bombki* od forumowej artyski Żelki, *magiczna rzeźba* od zagranicznej artystki, niezwykle *piękne kartki świąteczne* ( czy nikt już dzisiaj kartek nie wysyła), *ozdobne wianki i choineczki jak z bajeczki -* rękoma nadzwyczaj uzdolnionych dzieci wykonane. 
Zapraszamy - przebierać, wybierać.....grosiki male i duże do kuferka dorzucać.

----------


## anSi

Ech....licznik rdzewieje - karteczkę nr 8 poproszę i do tego anioła kompozytora (poz.nr6)  :smile:  Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Pełzamy do tysiąca, pełzamy -* 770*

----------


## Żelka

Czemu tu tylko echo odpowiada?! Halo..., lo....,lo..., lo...... Prezenty do kupienia.., a.., a..., a!!!  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

*Przybywajcie , przybywajcie  *

----------


## Edyta M

*W takim razie ja poprosze prace  od " Tajemniczej Forumowiczki " ktorej z imienia nie wymienie , a ktorej prace poznam nawet zza oceanu i ktorej kilkadziesiac prac mam juz u siebie w domu  . 

Kartki : 

38 - 20 zl. 
41 - 25 zl. 

39 , 40 , 44 , 45 , 46 , 47 po wywolawczej 

 




*

----------


## wu

to ja poproszę tak:

nr *10* za 10 zł
nr *16* za 30 zł

 :Lol:

----------


## TAR

odbijany:
23. Witkowy splot dla mojego Wicia - 60 zł. 
34. Wiewiórka w pomarańczach - 40 zł.
52. Bombka nr 1 od  Żelki - 50 zł.

ja juz mam jedna bombke zelkowa i jest boska wiec mozecie mi pozazdroscic  :stir the pot:  :stir the pot:  :stir the pot:  ta bedzie kolejna hahaha - bo co podprowadzicie mi? :big grin:

----------


## Prababka

poproszę w kratkę-20zł :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

*No pięknie dziewczyny serdecznie dziękuję* :hug: 

Jeszcze tylko *120* zł i mamy pierwszy *1000* ...a potem to już z górki :stir the pot:

----------


## anSi

*Prababko, wu* - nawet nie wiecie jak bardzo Was lubię  :smile:

----------


## wu

piękne rzeczy są to trzeba coś kupić i jakoś świąteczny nastrój sprowadzić  :wink:

----------


## wu

*Edzia* albo *anSi* TAR-cia za bombeczkę Żelkową 50 zł dała a na liście 40 zł :wink:

----------


## anSi

> *No pięknie dziewczyny serdecznie dziękuję*
> 
> Jeszcze tylko *110* zł i mamy pierwszy *1000* ...a potem to już z górki


Wychodzi mi, że 120 - sprawdźmy  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> *Edzia* albo *anSi* TAR-cia za bombeczkę Żelkową 50 zł dała a na liście 40 zł


Poprawiłam  :smile:  Czujna jesteś *wusiu*, dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

*TAR-cia* ratujesz mój honor. Już myślałam, że będę musiała sama swoje bombki kupić. Innymi literkami.., wybaczam, że mi choinkę ciapnęłaś.  :wink: 
Znowu jestem w trybie czajenia.  :cool:

----------


## wu

akurat mi w oko wpadło :Lol:

----------


## Prababka

anSi-wiemy :big grin:  :hug: 
A czemu mi pokazuje,że moje dane mogą być przechwycone,kto to może naprawic?

----------


## anSi

Uwaga, uwaga, jeszcze jedna piękna bombka od Żelki bez właściciela. Nikomu w oko nie wpadła?

----------


## wu

wpadła ale ciiiiiiiiiii :rotfl:

----------


## anSi

> wpadła ale ciiiiiiiiiii


Figlara z Ciebie, zdradzaj tajemnicę  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

> *Edzia* albo *anSi* TAR-cia za bombeczkę Żelkową 50 zł dała a na liście 40 zł


No tak bo zrobiłam kopiuj wklej z wiewióki z pomarańczmi :mad:  i nie zmieniłam ceny - ale Wasze  :cool:  na szczęście to wychwyciły

----------


## anSi

> akurat mi w oko wpadło


Czy to, o czym ja myślę, że Ty myślisz?  :wink:

----------


## EDZIA

> *TAR-cia* ratujesz mój honor. Już myślałam, że będę musiała sama swoje bombki kupić. Innymi literkami.., wybaczam, że mi choinkę ciapnęłaś. 
> Znowu jestem w trybie czajenia.


*Żelko* nie ma takiej opcjii  Twoja bombka nr 2  -  *60 zł*

----------


## wu

no myślę myślę i siedzę cichutko :rotfl:

----------


## anSi

*Edziu,* zdaje się tajne plany *wu* przejrzałaś  :smile:

----------


## wu

oj anSi no i co narobiłaś :rotfl:  Edzia też pomyślała :big lol:

----------


## anSi

Narobiło się...TYLKO 60 złotóweczek do tysiączka pierwszego brakuje, kto więc napełni kuferek?

----------


## EDZIA

> *Edziu,* zdaje się tajne plany *wu* przejrzałaś


Gdzie dwóch planuje tam trzeci ....zabiera fanta :yes:

----------


## wu

TAR-cia mnie łebek podskubie ale wiewiórka z pozycji 34 za 50 zł :Lol:

----------


## wu

Edzia do końca jeszcze ciut czasu jest :Lol:

----------


## EDZIA

> Edzia do końca jeszcze ciut czasu jest


No wiem, ale ja też jeszcze pas nie powiedziałam :wink: ,

----------


## EDZIA

> Narobiło się...TYLKO 60 złotóweczek do tysiączka pierwszego brakuje, kto więc napełni kuferek?


*Już tylko 50 złotóweczek* :wave:

----------


## anSi

Kto dopląsa do ....tysiąca  :wink:  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Rozumiem...po kolacji będziemy do pierwszego w licytacji tysiąća pląsać, prawdaż?

----------


## Żelka

> *Żelko* nie ma takiej opcjii  Twoja bombka nr 2  -  *60 zł*


  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## anSi

50 polskich złotóweczek poszukiwanych w zbożnym celu. Waluta też może być... :yes:

----------


## Żelka

Dziewczyny, Aniu, Edzia, dodałam zdjęcie fantów naszej Prababki, proszę zróbcie aby było duże zdjęcie, bo ja nie umiem. Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc. :hug:

----------


## wu

oooooooooooo śliczne trzeba wycenić :Lol:

----------


## Prababka

Żelko,dziękuję pięknie :smile:  :hug: 
Nie do pary z cukiereczkiem-10 zł :smile:

----------


## wu

*Prababko* znaczy że te cztery ozdoby łącznie 10 zł na początek tak??

----------


## anSi

Prababko, piękne te Twoje ozdoby  :smile:  Na pewno przystroją czyjąś choineczkę  :smile:

----------


## Prababka

wu,tak,zestawik za 10zł

----------


## anSi

*Wu,*  czy ja dobrze węszę, że Ty ..... :smile:  :cool:  :cool:

----------


## wu

no to biorę bo śliczny :Lol:  zaczynamy od wywoławczej :wink:

----------


## wu

bardzo dobrze :big lol:

----------


## anSi

*Jeszcze 40 złotych do pierwszego tysiąca. Magiczna chwila nadchodzi. Któż sprawcą okaże się?*

----------


## anSi

Kochani - jeszcze wiele pięknych karteczek, wianków, choineczek wykonanych przez dzieci nie znalazło nabywców - dzieciom pewnie przykro...

----------


## wu

to samo właśnie powiedział mój syn :sad:  że tym dzieciom których prac nikt nie licytuje będzie przykro :sad:  ale w kilka osób ciężko wszystko zlicytować :sad:  szkoda że tak mało osób się skusiło na licytację, ale może dlatego że dzisiaj sobota może jutro albo od poniedziałku będzie lepiej :smile:

----------


## anSi

No to ja karteczki nr 44 i 45 po 10 zł poproszę  :cool:  :yes:

----------


## anSi

Jeszcze.....tylko...20 złotóweczek, doczekam się dzisiaj???

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

No i się doczekałaś. Podbijam kartkę nr 4 na 50,-.
Pozdrawiam uczestników licytacji.
Andrzej Wilhelmi.

----------


## swojaczka

Poproszę nr 13 Słomiany tealight za 20 zł i nr 21 Pistacja na święta za 30 zł

----------


## anSi

*Andrzejuuuu*- jesteś lekiem na całe zło....i nadzieją na ferie dla dzieciaków. Ogromne dzięki  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*swojaczko* - aniele Ty nasz  :smile:

----------


## anSi

_JEDENTYSIĄCSZEŚĆDZIESIAT_ polskich złotóweczek w kuferku, na ferie dla dzieci.... :smile:  A to przecież dopiero początek, prawda? :yes:

----------


## anSi

I oto nowy nastał dzień, czy bedzie równie dobry, jak dzisiejszy? A może nawet lepszy...

----------


## Edyta M

A co sie stalo , ze moj post z godziny 7;12  zamiast sie dodac to _zem se usunela 

_*

*

----------


## Edyta M

To na te chwile on juz chyba nieaktualny jest  bo wiele sie podzialo od rana tutaj ...... wystarczy , ze czlowiek do pracy sie spieszy , a tutaj jakies chochliki mieszaja w jego mikolajowym woreczku  :big grin:

----------


## Edyta M

Uaktualniajac  :big grin:  poprosze  

*Kartki : 

38 - 20 zl. 
41 - 25 zl. 

39 , 40 , 46 , 47 po wywolawczej 


*

----------


## Edyta M

*Zycze wszystkim pogodnej niedzieli i miejmy nadzieje , ze dzisiaj wiecej osob pojawi sie na aukcji *

----------


## anSi

Pojawiam się i im bardziej patrzę, tym bardziej NI-KO-GO nie widzę. No ni wierzę, że nikomu _karteczkuuff_ na święta nie trzeba, ani wianków ani _choinkuufff,_ ani tym bardziej Żelkowych _bombkuuff_ czy pięknych aniołkuuffff,  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: no nie wierzę :no:

----------


## TAR

moze powiadomcie watki w ktorych bywacie, zawsze to wiecej ludzi wie. malo kto wchodzi na glowna strone i ludzie nie maja swiadomosci ze jest jakas aukcja.

----------


## anSi

W poniedziałek Redakcja ma rozesłać wiadomość do wszystkich. Powinno coś ruszyć  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Halo, haloooo, po obiedzie już - może więc teraz coś komuś w oko wpadnie?No mnie wpadło....41 za 30  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> moze powiadomcie watki w ktorych bywacie, zawsze to wiecej ludzi wie. malo kto wchodzi na glowna strone i ludzie nie maja swiadomosci ze jest jakas aukcja.


Wstawilam do kilku w sobote , ale jak widac nic  :sad: 




> W poniedziałek Redakcja ma rozesłać wiadomość do wszystkich. Powinno coś ruszyć


Oby ..... wyslalam do kilku " starych bywalcow " prywatne wiadomosci z FB  i .........  :sad:

----------


## anSi

> Wstawilam do kilku w sobote , ale jak widac nic Oby ..... wyslalam do kilku " starych bywalcow " prywatne wiadomosci z FB  i .........


Też tak zrobiłam - troszkę ruszyło  :smile: 

Jeszcze będzie cudownie, jeszcze będzie przepięknie....Zobaczycie... Tymczasem 1115 zł na koncie i....kręcimy dalej  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Tak jest * anSi* grunt to pozytywne nastawienie

----------


## kemot_p

W zeszłym roku były "cegiełki". Planujcie coś podobnego w bieżącym?

----------


## Edyta M

> W zeszłym roku były "cegiełki". Planujcie coś podobnego w bieżącym?


Sa pod numerem* 51. Usmiech i radosc dzieci* mozna zadeklarowac dowolna kwote   i kupowac w hurtowych ilosciach

----------


## kemot_p

Nie zauważyłem  :smile: 
To za 100zł poproszę.

----------


## Żelka

Przyszłam zobaczyć czy Pan Bogusław wyrwał Dziewczynom moje bombki? Ostatnio porywał moje prace, może teraz też nie odpuści.  :cool:  
W poniedziałku nadzieja.  :yes:

----------


## EDZIA

> Nie zauważyłem 
> To za 100zł poproszę.


Witaj dobry człowieku, no za stówę na bank całe święta będą UŚMIECHNIĘTE :wave: 

Pięknie dziekujemy!!!

----------


## Edyta M

> Przyszłam zobaczyć czy Pan Bogusław wyrwał Dziewczynom moje bombki? Ostatnio porywał moje prace, może teraz też nie odpuści.  
> W poniedziałku nadzieja.


*Zelciu* do polnocy wiele sie moze wydarzyc

----------


## Edyta M

*A gdyby tak jeszcze jakas bombka przybyla to juz na 100% chetni sie pojawia*

----------


## Edyta M

To moze ja  poprosze  *22. Falbaneczki w kropeczki za 20 zl. ,* _choinkuff_ nigdy za wiele

----------


## Prababka

poproszę za płotkiem-20zł

----------


## Edyta M

*Prababko* _choinkuff_ nigdy za wiele

----------


## Prababka

jasne,a te za płotkiem kuszą jak jabłonki sąsiada :smile:

----------


## yaco181

Witajcie.. Rzadko już zaglądam na forum ale tej aukcji nie mogłem przegapić.. Zawsze polowałem na Wasze naleweczki mimo, iż raz niestety do mnie nie dotarła.. Może więc i w tym roku zaproponujecie coś ciekawego  :wink:  Chętnie wziąłbym udział w takiej licytacji.. a póki co poproszę bombki od nr 7 do 11. Oferuję 30zł za każdą.. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i będę tu zaglądał  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

*Prababko*  prace Dzieci takie sliczne w rzeczywistosci sa , ze zadne zdjecie ich  uroku nie odda ...... kazdego roku jak dostaje wylicytowane przedmioty to nie moge sie nadziwic z jaka precyzja sa wykonane   :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

> Witajcie.. Rzadko już zaglądam na forum ale tej aukcji nie mogłem przegapić.. Zawsze polowałem na Wasze naleweczki mimo, iż raz niestety do mnie nie dotarła.. Może więc i w tym roku zaproponujecie coś ciekawego  Chętnie wziąłbym udział w takiej licytacji.. a póki co poproszę bombki od nr 7 do 11. Oferuję 30zł za każdą.. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i będę tu zaglądał


Dziekujemy slicznie  :hug: , a jak pojawi sie naleweczka jakas to osobiscie  priv. do Ciebie wysylam , ale zagladaj ..... zagladaj ..... moze cos jeszcze w oko Tobie wpadnie  :big grin: .

----------


## yaco181

Na priv czekam z niecierpliwością, a do tego czasu powalczę o bombki  :wink:

----------


## TAR

nr 20 - 10 zł
nr 24 - 10 zł
nr 35 - 10 zł

----------


## Edyta M

> Na priv czekam z niecierpliwością, a do tego czasu powalczę o bombki

----------


## Edyta M

> nr 20 - 10 zł
> nr 24 - 10 zł
> nr 35 - 10 zł


Na te chwile Twoje* TAR*-ciu

----------


## Edyta M

*KOCHANI jeszcze tylko tylko 75 zl. i mamy 1500 ...... kto licznik przekreci   , przybywajcie , licytujcie *

----------


## TAR

na ostatniej aukcji wystawilam oryginalne wloskie limoncino bardzo smaczne ale osoba licytujaca sie nie odezwala mimo kilku prosb, jesli akceptujecie to niech ta flaszka zasili obecna aukcje  :smile: 
cena wywoławcza 30 zł.

----------


## TAR

nr 48 - 40 zł
nr 49 - 10 zł

----------


## yaco181

TAR w takim razie 75zl ode mnie i mamy nieco bardziej okrągła sumkę  :wink:  Tym bardziej, że to pewnie w 3l butelce  :hug:

----------


## bpis

Bry wieczór wszystkim!
Ależ tu cudności!

Na razie proszę o: *1. Złotonuty za 50 zł.

(dzięki, anSi, za wiadomość o licytacji)*

----------


## Edyta M

> na ostatniej aukcji wystawilam oryginalne wloskie limoncino bardzo smaczne ale osoba licytujaca sie nie odezwala mimo kilku prosb, jesli akceptujecie to niech ta flaszka zasili obecna aukcje 
> cena wywoławcza 30 zł.


Juz dodaje dziekujemy  




> TAR w takim razie 75zl ode mnie i mamy nieco bardziej okrągła sumkę  Tym bardziej, że to pewnie w 3l butelce

----------


## Żelka

> Witajcie.. Rzadko już zaglądam na forum ale tej aukcji nie mogłem przegapić.. Zawsze polowałem na Wasze naleweczki mimo, iż *raz niestety do mnie nie dotarła.*. Może więc i w tym roku zaproponujecie coś ciekawego  Chętnie wziąłbym udział w takiej licytacji.. a póki co poproszę bombki od nr 7 do 11. Oferuję 30zł za każdą.. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i będę tu zaglądał


*yaco181* a kontaktowałeś się z osobą którą miała Ci nalewkę wysłać? Tutaj mamy taki zwyczaj, że od razu po aukcji podajemy adresy, osoba wysyłająca melduje wysłanie a osoba do której wysłano melduje otrzymanie przesyłki. Trzeba pilnować zakończenia aukcji. Wierzę, że to jakieś nieporozumienie które da się naprawić. Namawiam do kontaktu z osobą która miała Ci przesłać nalewkę.  :yes: 

Swoją drogą nie dałeś znać jak rakija ode mnie smakowała.  :no:

----------


## Edyta M

> nr 48 - 40 zł
> nr 49 - 10 zł

----------


## TAR

*yaco181* niestety przykro mi ale to tylko 0,7 l  :cool:

----------


## Edyta M

> Bry wieczór wszystkim!
> Ależ tu cudności!
> 
> Na razie proszę o: *1. Złotonuty za 50 zł.
> 
> (dzięki, Ansi, za wiadomość o licytacji)*


Dziekujemy

----------


## Edyta M

*Zelciu* informuje , ze ZLOTONUTY obecnie nalezy do* bpis * (gdybys chcial powalczyc o Niego )

----------


## yaco181

Żelka - ja lubie mieć takie rzeczy na wyposażeniu, co nie znaczy, ze od razu je wypijam  :cool:  Tak wiec Twoja wciąż stoi i kusi.. Jeszcze nie próbowałem.. Nie ważne, ze cos nie dotarło, ważne ze kasa na dzieciaczki poszła..  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

* Juz juz prawie  1600 zl. .... kto przekreci licznik tylko 50 zl. nam potrzeba , potrzasnijcie kieszonkami KOCHANI moze jeszcze jakis grosik zdolacie z nich wyluskac  
PIEKNIE PROSIMY 
*

----------


## Edyta M

> Nie ważne, ze cos nie dotarło, ważne ze kasa na dzieciaczki poszła..

----------


## Prababka

Edytko,popraw, proszę zestawienie-już sie ucieszyłam,że Wloskie kupił ozdóbki za 55zł :big lol:

----------


## Żelka

No patrz nawet nie posmakował rakii! Szkłem przejdzie.  :big grin: 
Edytko Ty mnie nie kuś, tylko swojej choinki pilnuj.  :cool:

----------


## Żelka

70 zł za Wejmutkę.  :big grin:  Poproszę.  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Uff - mówiłam, że będzie przepięknie  i jest. Już się ogarniam, bo nie _nadanżam troszkę za Wami.Ale dobrze,niech się dzieje, niech się kręci_

----------


## anSi

> Edytko,popraw, proszę zestawienie-już sie ucieszyłam,że Wloskie kupił ozdóbki za 55zł


Ale że o co się -kochana Prababko- rozchodzi, bo chyba nie wiem, a Edytki chwilowo brak  :smile:  Coś poprawić trzeba?

----------


## anSi

Jako że lubię 48  więc....50  :yes:

----------


## Prababka

już ktos poprawił,anSi :smile: -ciurkiem był dopisany 55 fant,i miałam chwilę radośći :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

O mamciu Dziewczyny tylko na chwilke czlowiek zniknie i znow jakies  czary mary

----------


## Edyta M

> 70 zł za Wejmutkę.  Poproszę.


No zes Ty *Zelko* Kochana pod no tego mi choineczke   .... nie wiem czy wybaczone to Tobie bedzie  :big grin:  ...

----------


## Edyta M

Jeszcze tylko* 30* zlociszkow do *1600 ....... 

Kilka prac wciaz samotnych jest , kto da im domek na SWIETA   


*

----------


## Redakcja

Kartka nr 1 - 30 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Redakcjo - bardzo, bardzo _prosię_  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Kartka nr 1 - 30 zł


*Redakcja* osiagnela magiczna sume *1600 zl. 

DZIEKUJEMY *

----------


## Edyta M

To teraz juz z goreczki i mamy *2000**zl.*lada moment

----------


## anSi

Teraz do 2000 pędzimy....kto chce się dosiąść ..niech się pośpieszy.... :wink:

----------


## anSi

My tu gadu gadu, pitu pitu, a kilka prac dzieci jeszcze bez właścicieli. Smutno dzieciakom, oj smuuutno.... :sad:

----------


## Edyta M

Dobrze prawisz *anSi* , bo wkrotce tych pieknych fantow juz nie bedzie i ktos pozaluje ze nie zalicytowal , a mogl miec takie wspaniale SWIETA

----------


## anSi

Ależ Ty masz piękne te gify *Edytko* -może one zaczarują rzeczywistość  :tongue:

----------


## anSi

_W koronkowych skarpetkach_ oraz kartki nr 2,3,5 - jeszcze czekają na WYJĄTOWYCH właścicieli. Wyłącznie. Nie dajcie się  - proszę - prosić  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Jeszcze 4 prace samotne pozostaly  *numer : 15 , 27 , 28 , 30* musimy w te niedziele przypisac je do nowych wspanialych ludzi o dobrym sercu  , kto zalicytuje , kto okaze serce , kto pomoze Dzieciom z Ogniska Marymont

----------


## Edyta M

> Ależ Ty masz piękne te gify *Edytko* -może one zaczarują rzeczywistość


Licze na to

----------


## anSi

No to jak - komu karteczki, komu ??

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi * to ja poprosze prace  *numer : 15 , 27 , 28 , 30* za wywolawcza   
 niech wszystie w te niedziele znajda domki  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*Edyto* -anioł w ludzkiej skórze z Ciebie. Jestem pełna podziwu i dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*1640..*.czy będzie dzisiaj więcej??

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* to raczej ja mam Aniolki ktore nade mna czuwaja i w ten swiateczny czas jest dobra okzaja zeby sie im odwdzieczyc za troske

----------


## Edyta M

Jeszcze kilka dobrych _minutkow_ do polnocy zostalo wiec moze , moze jakas duszyczka ktora spac nie moze zagladnie  tu do nas

----------


## Edyta M

Wszyscy juz_ spiom_ nie moze to byc u nas impreza dopiero sie rozkreca

----------


## anSi

Nooo, ja czuwam, jednym okiem.... :cool:

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* dobrej nocy  zmykaj do spania , w poniedzialek zaczynamy nowy tydzien oby byl owocny

----------


## Kendra

Chciałam pomóc w prowadzeniu licytacji ale nie mam wciąż uprawnień  :sad:

----------


## anSi

Witaj *Kendro* - może jakiegoś fancika Pani sobie życzy? Witajcie wszyscy, którzy jeszcze nie widzieliście pięknych prac dzieci z Ogniska Marymont, ani Żelkowych bombek, ozdób choinkowych odPrababki, deseczek Romany, włoskiej cytrynówki.....zapraszamy, zachęcamy

----------


## anSi

*1640* - tak się zaczyna ostatni poniedziałek XII licytacji na rzecz zimowiska dla dzieci z ogniska Marymont - czy zdołamy do końca tygodnia licznik wielokrotnie przekręcić, licytacyjny rekord pobić? Jak myślicie?

----------


## anSi

*Jeśli fantów nie potrzeba, to uśmiechu bezcennego dzieci na pewno zabraknąć u nikogo nie powinno - można licytować nieskończoną liczbę uśmiechów za dowolną kwotę. Zapraszamy. Zachęcamy*

----------


## anSi

*Ho, hooop, hoooooop....zabłąka się tutaj kto????Przygarniemy każdego z wielkim sercem i kilkoma grosikami. Na zbożny cel  zbieramy....*

----------


## Żelka

O jak pięknie, mam choinkę..., na razie....  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Pusto wszędzie, głuchoooo wszędzie....

----------


## Edyta M

Hej hej co tak cicho i spokojnie   , na fanciki chetnych brak ? 
Nowy tydzien prosze Panstwa zaczac czas , kto komu fanta  przelicytuje ?

----------


## Edyta M

> O jak pięknie, mam choinkę..., na razie....


Na razie ....

----------


## anSi

Kochani - przepiękne, szydełkowe, ręcznie, przez PRABABKĘ wykonane ozdoby choinkowe *tyyyylkooo 10 zł ????
*...No nie godzi się....Czyją choinkę ozdobią? Kto dorzuci grosik albo więcej cosik do tych 10 zł? Toć to arcydzieło....

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi to* ja poprosze nr: 52 Retro bombka nr 1 od* Zelci za 110 zl.   

Zacznijmy ladnie ten tydzien   
*

----------


## Edyta M

*Milego dnia dla Wszystkich , ja zmykam do pracy ..... moze 2000 dzisiaj bedzie ?! 

NIECH SIE WAM KRECI  
*

----------


## Żelka

*Edytko*, wirtualnie całym sercem Cię przytulam! No i za to, żeś Ty taka, to ja też chcę lepsza być i jeszcze jedną bombkę dokładam.  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Edytko - aniele Ty nasz  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Kochani - 1700 w ten poniedziałkowy przedświąteczny wieczor  Duzo to, ale i wciąż mało, dużo za mało na wymarzone zimowisko dla dzieci. Prosimy o więcej...*

----------


## anSi

UWAGA!!! Żelkowa kolejna bombka - prawdziwe arcydzieło - w kolejkę się ustawiać proszę, bo..... warta grzechu  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Pewnie długo się nie nacieszę, ale choć chwilę maleńką to arcydzieło w rękach potrzymam - Żelkowa bombka bajkę opowiadająca za 50  :smile:

----------


## TAR

ozdoby od prababki - 30 zł
bombka bajkowa od zelki nr 3  - 60 zł :cool:

----------


## anSi

Bobmbka bajkowa znów na chwilę moja -70 :smile:

----------


## anSi

Nikt nie zainteresowany prawdziwymi arcydziełami, których tutaj wiele - proszę, spójrzcie tylko, a na pewno coś wpadnie wam w oko. Zapewniam, że po stokroć warto  :smile: 
Już (dopiero) *1790*. Dobiegniemy dzisiaj do 2000? Liczę na Was  :cool:  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

Puk, puk, trochę mnie tu nie było i co widzę *2000* tuż tuż...
Czas nadrobić straty no to _jedziem:
_*3 Batutka - 30 zł
27 Kartka nr 2 -20 zł
28 Kartka nr 3 - 20 zł
30 Kartka nr 5 - 20 zł*

----------


## anSi

*Edziu,* dzięki Tobie na liczniku *1830*  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## EDZIA

> *Edziu,* dzięki Tobie na liczniku *1830*



Jeszcze tylko 170 zł ...damy radę...pomożecie...

----------


## Żelka

Walczcie Kobitki, walczcie o bombkę, w realu jeszcze piękniejsza (wsyckie tcy) i duuużo przy tym cierpliwości trzeba mieć. Te wszystkie zawijasy i ozdoby są ręcznie robione. Tylko bombka i perełki są kupione gotowe, cała reszta  ręcznie robiona. Nawet kolory farb są mieszankami farb, a nie gotowizna.  :yes:   :cool:

----------


## anSi

*Żelko* - nie mam najmniejszej wątpliwości, że Twoje bombki to cuda prawdziwe. Sama mam już kilka  :smile:  *Polecam gorrrrąąąco*

----------


## anSi

*1830*

----------


## anSi

*Po kolacji....wracamy -Szanowni Państwo- do licytacji. A jest o co walczyć - kto nie wierzy, niech no tylko wystawione prace poogląda*

----------


## Żelka

A może by ktoś zechciał wystawić ciasteczka świąteczne? Pamiętam w zeszłym roku chętnie licytowali ciasteczka.  :yes:  Może ktoś ma.., do zaoferowania?  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dobry pomysł, ciasteczkowy - może ktoś, coś....

----------


## anSi

Czy zdołamy doczołgać sę dzisiaj do dwójeczki z przodu?  Noo, baaardzo proszę, sypnijcie groszem....

----------


## zygii

Poproszę czerwoną choinkę nr 49 - 100 zł  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

Pięknie dziękujemy i ...witamy *zygii* wśród nas  :smile:  To się nazywa "wejście smoka" w dobrym stylu  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Jeszcze tylko 70 złotych do dwóch tysięcy brakuje* i jeszcze niecała godzina do końca dzisiejszego dnia. Zdążymy??

----------


## anSi

No ludzie kochane - nie chcecie dla serca - dajcież dla rozumu - tylko 70 małych złotóweczek do okrągłej sumki brakuje. Zamknijmy pięknie dzień. Pięknie proszę - rzućcie groszem  :cool: 
A może uśmiech dzieci ktoś zechce kupić - najszczerszy, najradośniejszy - polecamy  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> *Edytko*, wirtualnie całym sercem Cię przytulam! No i za to, żeś Ty taka, to ja też chcę lepsza być i jeszcze jedną bombkę dokładam.








> Edytko - aniele Ty nasz


*anSi* jak *Zelciowa* bajeczna bombke Tobie_ zabombie_ to juz nie nazwiesz mnie aniolkiem

----------


## Edyta M

> Bobmbka bajkowa znów na chwilę moja -70


Na chwile .....  




> Walczcie Kobitki, walczcie o bombkę, w realu jeszcze piękniejsza (wsyckie tcy) i duuużo przy tym cierpliwości trzeba mieć. Te wszystkie zawijasy i ozdoby są ręcznie robione. Tylko bombka i perełki są kupione gotowe, cała reszta  ręcznie robiona. Nawet kolory farb są mieszankami farb, a nie gotowizna.


*Zelciu* Twoich  BOMBEK to nigdy dosyc   




> *Żelko* - nie mam najmniejszej wątpliwości, że Twoje bombki to cuda prawdziwe. Sama mam już kilka  *Polecam gorrrrąąąco*


*anSi* polecasz  ,  zachecasz oj cos mi sie wydaje , ze Bajkowa bombka  dlugo u Ciebie miejsce nie zagrzeje

----------


## Edyta M

*Kochani* sliczne prace  czekaja , kto komu fancika podbierze  :wink:  , karteczke , choineczke , banieczke  :wink:  ........ 
Czekamy na Was i Wasze dobre SERDUCHA   

To jak zaczniemy nowy dzien .........

----------


## Żelka

*Pytanie do Redakcji.* Czy wiadomość do Forumowiczów poszła (dziś już wtorek)? Czy Kendra dostała uprawnienia o które prosiła? Tak tylko dla przypomnienia pytam.  :wink:

----------


## Redakcja

Kendra ma uprawnienia. Newsletter wysyłamy dzisiaj.  Obserwujemy aukcję z wielką radością - to nie jest aukcja, tylko coroczne ładowanie akumulatorów wiary w człowieka  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Suuper wieści REDAKCJO z rana, ale...licznik ani drgnął  :sad:  No jak to tak, ludzi kochane - sama sobie bajecznej bombki odd Żelki przebijać nie będę, bo to trochę nudne......Przybywajcie dobre, licytujące dusze, czekamy z utęsknieniem

----------


## anSi

*Edytko* - Ty mnie z tą bombką  Żelkową nie strasz, oj nie strasz....  :wink:

----------


## anSi

*Karteczki, bombeczki, aniołeczki, choineczki, naleweczki - tylko człowieczków do ich licytowania brak.*

----------


## anSi

> 10. Misiołaj - 50:-


Oooo! Jak dobrze, moje morale zostało podbudowane. Dziękuję Ci dobry człowieku. Niech Ci osobisty Mikołaj wynagrodzi w czym tylko zechcesz  :wink:

----------


## anSi

*Do 2000 jeszcze tylko 50 zł brakuje. Uśmiechów radosnych dzieci nikt nie potrzebuje? One bezcenne, a kilka grosików za nie wystarczy do kuferka wrzucić...*

----------


## EDZIA

AnSi dla Ciebie wszystko - 50 zł za uśmiech - tylko zaktualizuj to, bo ja już zmykam

----------


## Edyta M

> Czy wiadomość do Forumowiczów poszła (dziś już wtorek)?  Tak tylko dla przypomnienia pytam.


*Zelciu* ja w niedziele na kilkunastu najbardziej odwiedzanych stronkach FM  wkleilam posty dotyczace Aukcji wiec wiadomosc poszzzzzzzzla   , zal tylko ze tak malo osob reaguje . No nic jeszcze kilka dni przed nami .....

----------


## Edyta M

> AnSi dla Ciebie wszystko - 50 zł za uśmiech - tylko zaktualizuj to, bo ja już zmykam


Gotowe   i mamy* 2000 zl. 
Dziekujemy*

----------


## anSi

*Edziu,* Ty dobrze wiesz....więc nie będę publicznie wyznawać  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Może wiecie, może nie wiecie, ale gramy na trzeci tysiączek  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*Kochani* to terazj juz tylko kilka stoweczek i mamy* 2500 zl.* , niektore dekoracje zostaly wylicytowane po wywolawczej ( 10 zl. ) moze sa chetni ktorzy przebija te kwote , no nie godzi sie zeby tak piekne ozdoby po tak niskich cenach oddawac .... 

*KOMU KARTECZKE , KOMU BOMBECZKE , KOMU PIEKNE STROIKI .....*

----------


## anSi

*Ho, ho, ho...Edytka szaleje, wicher mocno wieje,, a ja....wciąż mam nadzieję, że ktoś tu trafić bardzo chce, tylko może o tym nie wie...*

----------


## anSi

*Ludziska, ludziki, ludzie - dorzućcie grosik na stosik. Wiele trzeba rączek, by uzbierać TRZECI tysiączek...*

----------


## anSi

Wiele par dziecięcych oczu z nadzieją na nas patrzy...

----------


## anSi

*No dobra, idę sobie....niech się tu dzieje i kręci...A ku pamięci - 20 już stóweczek w kufereczku natenczas mamy...czy więcej dzisiaj uzbieramy?*

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* trzeba wierzyc , ze* DOBRYCH LUDZI* na tym FORUM mamy , tylko  musimy im o tym przypomniec ...... 

*KOCHANI CZEKAMY NA WAS *

----------


## Kendra

Witam się i ja  :smile:  Oj nie pozwolili mi wcześniej na forum zajrzeć ale dziewczyny jak zwykle działają wspaniale :* :* 
To trzeba choć troszkę  podnieść licznik - żołędzie na szyszce za 35zł poproszę :* i sobie dopisze od razu - dziękuję za uprawnienia  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*Kendro* hej    , bierz ile chcesz i to w hurtowych ilosciach , bo zbieramy na szczytny cel ,  a takich _DOBRYCH LUDZIOW_ potrzeba wiecej . Kendra jest z nami i lecimy dalej   po kolejne grosiki

----------


## Kendra

Lecimy Edytko ! Pewnie!!  :hug:

----------


## Maciejka2

Witam  :smile:  Tyle tu dobrych Serduch (jak co roku zresztą), że świat od razu robi się piękniejszy  :smile: 
Poproszę numery:
14.W kratkę za 30zl,
18.Cappuccino za 30zl,
24.Prawie jak Ferrero za 30.

----------


## EDZIA

> Witam  Tyle tu dobrych Serduch (jak co roku zresztą), że świat od razu robi się piękniejszy 
> Poproszę numery:
> 14.W kratkę za 30zl,
> 18.Cappuccino za 30zl,
> 24.Prawie jak Ferrero za 30.


*Maciejko* Skarbie- na Ciebie zawsze można liczyć :hug:

----------


## anSi

> Witam się i ja  Oj nie pozwolili mi wcześniej na forum zajrzeć ale dziewczyny jak zwykle działają wspaniale :* :* 
> To trzeba choć troszkę  podnieść licznik - żołędzie na szyszce za 35zł poproszę :* i sobie dopisze od razu - dziękuję za uprawnienia


*Kendro, witamy Cię*, a na forum zawsze można zajrzeć  :big tongue:  Z uprawnieniami czy bez )

----------


## anSi

> Morale za 50  
> Wynagrodzil ładnie oswietlonym parkiem Oliwskim jak i miastem


Gdy posucha, to i 50 zł potrafi dodać skrzydeł  :big tongue: To Ty za Oliwskie iluminacje odpowiadasz? Cuuudne.

----------


## anSi

No to ile mamy na liczniku i dlaczego tak mało???

----------


## anSi

*2075 tylko i aż* . Ale.....ale ten weczór może być nasz  :smile:

----------


## anSi

U nas w *3City* mocno wieje, ale, że aż tak, że wywiało wszystkich z licytacji - tego się nie spodziewałam  :roll eyes:

----------


## Żelka

*anSi* u nas też wietrzysko i zimno. Żyjemy nadzieją, że kolejnej wiosny się doczekamy.

----------


## anSi

Żelko - doczekamy, doczekamy, prędzej wiosny niż  - coś mi się zdaje - amatora cudowności - które czekają na kolejne uderzenia licytacynego młota. No chyba, że się mylę :roll eyes:

----------


## anSi

Jeszcze wtorek, ostatni wtorek, ostatni czas, aby przepiękną, od serca wykonaną ozdobę świąteczną przygarnąć. By Święta były wyjątkowe  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

Ale , ze o co chodzi z pracy czlowiek wraca , liczy ze w kieszonce *2500 zl.* jak nic ........ , a tutaj wlasnie NIC !!!!   Co sie dzieje prosze Panstwa?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Informacja na Forum o tym szlachetnym wydarzeniu dość skromna w porównaniu z wszechobecnymi reklamami. :wink:  Bądźmy jednak dobrej myśli wszak mamy jeszcze pięć dni. Ja zaprosiłem odwiedzających wątek Dachy do udziału w tym wydarzeniu. Zobaczymy jaki będzie odzew. :roll eyes:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Edyta M

*Panie Andrzeju* dziekujemy    , ja tez w niedziele w podobnych watkach budowlanych wrzucilam info dotyczace licytacji ,  liczymy na odzew .  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Edyta M

Dobrej nocki zycze wszystkim  ide pisac list do Swietego   , moze w srode ktos nowy tutaj zawita

----------


## anSi

Pozdrawiam Cię więc Värmepumpsägare, a jeśliśmy przypadkiem sąsiadami - to tym bardziej  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Ale , ze o co chodzi z pracy czlowiek wraca , liczy ze w kieszonce *2500 zl.* jak nic ........ , a tutaj wlasnie NIC !!!!   Co sie dzieje prosze Panstwa?



*Edytko* Ty tak nie daj po oczach tymi czerwonymi wielkimi kwotami, bo sugerują, że tyle już w kuferku licytacynym mamy -  a tymczasem u nas nadal marniutke *2075*  :sad:

----------


## anSi

*Ludzie złoci - nie dajcie się prosić -wrzućcie jakiś grosik.*

----------


## anSi

*Nie ma kto jakiejś zachomikowanej nalewki, pierników lukrowanych albo innych świątecznych cudowności, może Redakcja jakiś piękny gadżet firmowy - potrzeba nam nowych fantów, aby poruszyć lawinę...tak się mnie wydawa*

----------


## Edyta M

> *Edytko* Ty tak nie daj po oczach tymi czerwonymi wielkimi kwotami, bo sugerują, że tyle już w kuferku licytacynym mamy -  a tymczasem u nas nadal marniutke *2075*


Masz racje* anSi* , ale czerwone daje po oczach i do myslenia   .

----------


## Edyta M

> *Nie ma kto jakiejś zachomikowanej nalewki, pierników lukrowanych albo innych świątecznych cudowności, może Redakcja jakiś piękny gadżet firmowy - potrzeba nam nowych fantów, aby poruszyć lawinę...tak się mnie wydawa*


Tak , tak zachecamy do dodawania nowych fantow ,  moze ruszy lawina dobrych serc   , albo wszyscy czekaja na ostatni dzien icytacji i wtedy sie zacznie

----------


## Żelka

A licznik rdzewieję...   :sad: 

*Edytko*, gdzie Ty takie fajnie obrazki znajdujesz? Ja mam tylko kilka sztuk mordek różnego rodzaju i nic więcej.

----------


## Edyta M

*Zelciu* specjalnie dla Ciebie https://www.cosgan.de/smilie.php?wahl=21&ziel=xmas

----------


## Kendra

:sad:  :sad:  :sad: 
Hoop Hoop Hoop!! 
Gdzie radosny duszek Świąt ?
Czy ktoś do nas tu zagląda i ma ochotę na piękne prace wykonane przez dzieciaczki ??

----------


## Żelka

Dzięki Edytko!  :hug: 

Taka tu martwa cisza, że aż strach zaglądać.  :sad: 

Słabo, bo słabo, ale przerwę tą ciszę. Przelicytuję samą siebie. *17. Wejmutka - za 80zł poproszę*

----------


## Redakcja

Dzisiaj na FB dajemy informację o aukcji: 

https://www.facebook.com/magazyn.murator

----------


## Kendra

Żelko Kochana - dopisane <3 <3

----------


## JAGODA 51

Poproszę Nr.56 bombka od Żelki 80 zł.

----------


## Żelka

*JAGODA 51*, kochom Cię.  :big grin:  Tylko co na to *anSi*? :stir the pot:

----------


## EDZIA

> Poproszę Nr.56 bombka od Żelki 80 zł.


*Jagoda* :hug: 

*Wielkie dzięki
*

----------


## EDZIA

Cicho, spokojnie - rozumiem, że święta, porządki, zakupy...ale kochani do końca licytacji już tylko 4 dni...a pieniążków więcej dla dzieci by się przydało

----------


## anSi

> *JAGODA 51*, kochom Cię.  Tylko co na to *anSi*?


Ja to cały dzień dzisiaj w pracy  :sad:  Dopiero wróciłam. A tu nadal taka ciiiiszaaa. Niedobrze, niedobrze  :sad:

----------


## anSi

*2095*

----------


## EDZIA

> Dzisiaj na FB dajemy informację o aukcji: 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/magazyn.murator


Już udostępnione, skomentowane i polubione :smile: 

Może na FB zostanie zauważone

----------


## Edyta M

> Ja to cały dzień dzisiaj w pracy  Dopiero wróciłam. A tu nadal taka ciiiiszaaa. Niedobrze, niedobrze


Ja teraz tez z pracy wrocilam  :sad:  i faktycznie martwa cisza

----------


## Edyta M

Przybywajcie , licytujcie nie ma co czekac do niedzieli , czwartek to tez fajny dzien zeby zrobic dobry uczynek   , tych prac nigdzie nie kupicie tylko u nas , wiec jesli ktos z Was lubi niepowtarzalne dekoracje to *SERDECZNIE ZAPRASZAMY* do naszego " sklepiku "   .

----------


## Kendra

Melduję się na posterunku i liczę, że będę miała duuuuuuuużo pracy! :yes:  :yes:

----------


## anSi

> Melduję się na posterunku i liczę, że będę miała duuuuuuuużo pracy!


Jak dobrze być optymistką  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dzień dobry w ten ostatni czwartkowy, licytacyjny dzień. Czy okaże się on przełomowy, czy przełamie martwą ciszę, która zapanowała w tym miejscu? Wierzymy, że tak, że - parafrazując - ludzi dobrej woli jest więcej - niż wydawać by się mogło.....Więc.... :smile:

----------


## anSi

Zaczynamy!!! Na liczniku nadal tylko (aż) *2095.* Bombki -arcydzieła, szydełkowe ozdoby nna choinkę, anioł magiczny  ręcznie rzeźbiony, świąteczne stroiki, kartki, włoska cytrynówka - wszystko to może w każdej chwili zmienić cenę i właściciela....zapraszamy

----------


## anSi

*Tyle nas na tym forum, a jakoby nikogo nie było...Kto poprawi nastroje i dorzuci grosik na cosik?*

----------


## anSi

*Grosik za cosik i będzie stosik - na ferie dla dzieci*.* NIE DAJCIE SIĘ PROSIĆ*

----------


## anSi

*Jakieś czary złe? No niechże się KTOŚ pojawi i przekona, że to wszystko ma sens....*

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* sens jak najbardziej jest ...... tylko niestety na obecna chwile trudno to udowodnic

----------


## boguslaw

Witajcie moi Drodzy!

Pozycje 50, 52, 53, 56 - po 150.- PLN
Póki co....

Ściskam wszystkich bardzo, bardzo...

Bogusław

----------


## Kendra

Bogusław !! Dziękujemy w imieniu dzieci !!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Żelka

> Witajcie moi Drodzy!
> 
> Pozycje 50, 52, 53, 56 - po 150.- PLN
> Póki co....
> 
> Ściskam wszystkich bardzo, bardzo...
> 
> Bogusław


*
Panie Bogusławie, jestem Pana fanką!!!!*  :wiggle:

----------


## Kendra

Niech się dzieje magia świąt !!

----------


## Edyta M

> Witajcie moi Drodzy!
> 
> Pozycje 50, 52, 53, 56 - po 150.- PLN
> Póki co....
> 
> Ściskam wszystkich bardzo, bardzo...
> 
> Bogusław


Witamy , witamy  

Od dzisiaj zamiast " Wejscie Smoka "  mowimy* " Wejscie Boguslawa "   
*

----------


## Edyta M

Jeszcze tylko *125 zl*. i mamy *2500**zl,* , czy dzisiaj nastapi ta magiczna chwila ?

----------


## Edyta M

*Kochani niektore prace  sa wylicytowane za cene wywolawcza (10 zl.) , sa chetni zeby przebic oferty ?  *

----------


## Żelka

Josephine Wall " Weep for the World "

Tak mi się jakoś wkleiło...

----------


## Romana101

Poproszę 15. W koronkowych skarpetkach - 50zł

----------


## Prababka

poproszę wiolinka-30zł :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kochane jesteście dziewczyny  :smile:  Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*2425 *

----------


## anSi

Hop, hop, hop - klon *boguslawa* poszukiwany... :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*hej hej   , jeszcze kilka zlotoweczek i mamy 2500 ...... ktos , cos*

----------


## anSi

*Gdzie Ci mężczyźni - hojni tacy, gdzie te kobiety szalone - gdzieeeeee?*

----------


## Edyta M

> Josephine Wall " Weep for the World "
> 
> Tak mi się jakoś wkleiło...

----------


## Edyta M

*To ja poprosze 

**56. Bajkę opowiadająca.* Bombka inna niż wszystkie, dobrą wolą  przyklejana, nadzieją cieniowana, sercem polakierowana... Kupującemu  spełni jedno ważne życzenie! Ale tylko takie które przyniesie dobro  także komuś innemu...., żeby dobro się nam mnożyło. 

*za 200 zl. * 

Bo Zelkowych BOMBEK nigdy dosyc  

P.S. 
Mam nadzieje , z* Zelcia* sie usmiechnie ....

----------


## anSi

Och kobieto szalona - pozytywnie zazdroszczę, ale....popieram, popieram  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Jeszcze tylko 25 zł* brakuje do kolejnego rekordziku. Damy jeszcze dzisiaj radę?

----------


## kontradmiral86

Rzutem na taśmę - moją rzeźbę podprowadzoną przez Bogusława za 200 zł poproszę  :Smile:

----------


## anSi

*Boska Haniu* - mówiłam, że na kobiety zawsze można liczyć. Zwłaszcza szalone  :smile:  Teraz kolej na hojnych mężczyzn  :wink:

----------


## anSi

*Na liczniku 2525  To był dobry dzień. Jutro będzie jeszcze lepszy  A może i noc szalona się przydarzy*

----------


## Edyta M

> Rzutem na taśmę - moją rzeźbę podprowadzoną przez Bogusława za 200 zł poproszę


*Haniu*  dziekuje rzezba przecudnej urody jest gwarantuje  :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

*anSi* to sie nazywa dobre zakonczenie dnia  *CZARY MARY* i .......

----------


## anSi

Niech więc i noc będzie magiczna, a przynajmniej....czarująca  :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*Dobrej nocy dla Ciebie  , ja zostaje na posterunku *

----------


## Edyta M

Jeszcze tylko *PIATEK , SOBOTA i NIEDZIELA*  , czy wszyscy napisali listy do Swietego   , przybywajcie ,  licytujcie nastepna okazja na wylicytowanie tak pieknych dekoracji powtorzy sie dopiero za rok . Po co czekac skoro mozna juz dzisiaj stac sie wlascicielem przepieknej karteczki , wianuszka , choinki   .
U nas dobre uczynki licza sie podwojnie , nie dajcie sie prosic

----------


## anSi

Piątek, weekendu początek i ...końca XII licytacji początek...Ostatnie trzy dni, aby "wtrącić" własne dwa grosze...Nie dajcie się prosić...DZIEŃ DOBRY  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*2525** i.....czarujemy dalej? Kto kołem fortuny zamachnie, kto rozpocznie dzisiaj?*

----------


## Żelka

Aniołka mi nasza *Prababka* zwinęła! *Edytka* bombkę moją Bogusławowi odebrała.., *Hania* z kolei aniołka...Sama radość, sama radość!  :wiggle: W takim razie choineczkę moją 17. Wejmutkę, podnoszę na 100zł. :wiggle: 

No i namawiamy, my starszy bywalcy wszystkich niezdecydowanych, przyłączcie się do nas. Przyłączcie się nie dlatego, że dobro powraca - a powraca podwójnie, potrójnie i tysiąckrotnie..., nie dlatego, że to jedno z najfajniejszych uczuć być pomocnym dla kogoś..., ale najzwyczajniej i po prostu..., bo tak trzeba!!!

----------


## Redakcja

Pozdrawiamy serdecznie!!!!

----------


## Żelka

Jeśli można, to ja poproszę też o polubienie rodzinnej strony naszej Kontradmirał na FB  Klikajcie proszę Państwa.  :big grin: 
https://www.facebook.com/Pastificio-282746172223393/

----------


## anSi

> Pozdrawiamy serdecznie!!!!


Odpozdrawiamy również serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

> Jeśli można, to ja poproszę też o polubienie rodzinnej strony naszej Kontradmirał na FB  Klikajcie proszę Państwa. 
> https://www.facebook.com/Pastificio-282746172223393/


Żelko dziękuję.  :Smile:

----------


## anSi

*2545 i powoli pełzamy do 2600, a mnie się marzy, aby tak chociaż trójka z przodu pojawiła się. Niechby dzieciaki z Marymontu udane zimowisko miały...Damy radę?*

----------


## EDZIA

> *2545 i powoli pełzamy do 2600, a mnie się marzy, aby tak chociaż trójka z przodu pojawiła się. Niechby dzieciaki z Marymontu udane zimowisko miały...Damy radę?*


AnSi mam taką nadzieję, że ludzie się czają i w niedzielę  trójeczka się przekręci....

----------


## Edyta M

> Jeśli można, to ja poproszę też o polubienie rodzinnej strony naszej Kontradmirał na FB  Klikajcie proszę Państwa. 
> https://www.facebook.com/Pastificio-282746172223393/


No jasne , ze POLUBIONE  :hug: 




> Żelko dziękuję.


*Haniu* pojawie sie u Ciebie po powrocie do Polski , uwielbiam wloskie  :tongue:  .

----------


## Edyta M

> AnSi mam taką nadzieję, że ludzie się czają i w niedzielę  trójeczka się przekręci....


Tez tak mysle .....  

Ale po co czekac  :big lol:  *Zelciowa 52. Bombka medalion nr1* za *200 zl.* poprosze

----------


## Edyta M

*Kochani dzisiaj piatek weekendu poczatek , wiec moze warto rozpoczac go w DOBRYM STYLU np. od wylicytowania pieknej dekoracji swiatecznej ? 


*

----------


## anSi

W zasadzie to ten_ łikend_ już się rozpoczął w dobrym stylu. Uczyńmy go tylko jeszcze lepszym  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*2595* - do zobaczenia wieczorem, może z trójką z przodu  :big tongue:

----------


## Edyta M

> *2595* - do zobaczenia wieczorem, może z trójką z przodu


Buziaki i niech Wam sie kreci , a ja zmykam do pracy   

a i jeszcze poprosze *nr 56 . bombke bajke opowiadajaca za 205 zl.*

----------


## Greengaz

Pozycja 57. Czas Świąteczny - 50 zł

----------


## EDZIA

> Pozycja 57. Czas Świąteczny - 50 zł







> Pozycja 57. CzasŚwiąteczny - 50 zł


*DZIĘ - KU- JE - MY!!!!!
*
*No i czas świąteczny przybliża nas doupragnionej 3 z przodu .... tylko 355zł i mamy to mamy 3 tyś.*

----------


## EDZIA

> Jeśli można, to ja poproszę też o polubienie rodzinnej strony naszej Kontradmirał na FB  Klikajcie proszę Państwa. 
> https://www.facebook.com/Pastificio-282746172223393/


 Żel ko -kiknięte

----------


## TAR

nr 18 - 50 zł.
knajpki nie polubie bo nie fejsbukowa jestem ale za to odwiedze osobiscie, bo to tuz za miedza  :smile:  zauwazylam prezna trojmiejska grupke na wątku  :big grin:

----------


## Żelka

O matko i siostro, niesamowite Ludzie tutaj są!!!! Wirtualnie WSZYSTKICH po kolei przytulam!!! Fajnie być z Wami!  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## anSi

Ja nie tylko  w makarony Hani kliknęłam, ale nawet co-nieco zamówiłam   :big tongue:  W sam raz na święta  :wink:  A poza tym to cieszę się, że licznik _siemwkońcunaprawił_ i kręci się przyzwoicie. Cieszę się również *greengaz*, że jesteś z nami  :wink:  Życie jest jednak piękne, a i ludzie przyzwoici się zdarzają  :smile:

----------


## anSi

2660

----------


## anSi

Martwi mnie tylko, że wiele prac po cenie wywoławczej sprzedano. Pewnie smutno ich autorom  :sad:

----------


## anSi

Ho, hop, hop....jest tu kto?

----------


## anSi

Po kolacji? To proszę - bardzo proszę - wracać do licytacji  :smile:

----------


## EDZIA

*Kochani jeszcze tylko 340 zł i mamy 3 tysiące - dla przypomnienia wklejam fanty po cenie wywoławczej.*




> *
> 6. Kompozytor -10 zł
> **20 Żołędne nutki - - 10 zl. 
> **33. Kartka nr 8 -* * 10 zł
> **39. Kartka Wesołych Świąt -** 10 zl.**
> 40. Kartka z bombką -* *10 zl.
> **44. Kartka Dwie bombki -* *10 zł**
> 45. Kartka z jelonkami -* *10 zł**
> 46. Kartka z gwiazdkami* *- 10 zl.* *
> 47. Kartka z dwoma szmaragdami* *- 10 zl.*

----------


## anSi

*Nie dajcie się prosić - dorzućcie do wylicytowanych "po wywoławczej" cosik*

----------


## anSi

W jakim stylu zakończymy ten ostatni piątek licytacji?
A może komuś wolnego czasu potrzeba, albo uśmiechu dzieci radosnego. U nas wszystko kupić można.....

----------


## anSi

*Wciąż 2660 *

----------


## Edyta M

> Martwi mnie tylko, że wiele prac po cenie wywoławczej sprzedano. Pewnie smutno ich autorom







> *Nie dajcie się prosić - dorzućcie do wylicytowanych "po wywoławczej" cosik*



Tak tak nie godzi sie zeby tak piekne prace po wywolawczej oddawac , przesliczne prace czekaja

----------


## Edyta M

*Moze w sobote zawita wiecej osob do nas , wszystkich serdecznie zapraszamy  , zrobcie sobie mala przerwe od swiatecznych porzadkow i zakupow  , wstapcie do Nas i zasilcie prosimy mikolajowy woreczek  *

----------


## anSi

*Dzień doobryy, tu sobota - do zrobienia robota - licznik licytacyjny trzeba naprawić - by zdołał się przekręcić do trzech lub więcej tysięcy....Kto do pomocy chętny???*

----------


## anSi

Nikt...nic...nikomu?

----------


## boguslaw

Finał coraz bliżej...
Licytuję: kartki - pozycje 39, 40, 44,47 - po 25. - PLN
Podbijam poprzednio licytowane pozycje: 50, 52, 53, 56 na kwoty po 225.- PLN

Pozdrawiam
Bogusław

----------


## anSi

Niezawodny *boguslawie*  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kochani - *boguslaw* uczynił sobotę radośniejszą - wielkie, wielkie dzięki. Tymczasem.... *jeszcze tylko 135 zł* i....i.....okrągłe trzy tysiące w mikołajowej skarpecie. Przeszukajcie skarbonki, kieszenie, portfele....damy radę  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## anSi

Jeśli nie macie czasu, albo smuteczki jesienno-zimowe Was dopadły - to i na to lekarstwo mamy i bez ograniczeń serwujemy. Tyko u nas - *wolny czas* można sobie kupić, *uśmiech dzieci najradośniejszy* można sobie kupić, *naleweczkę cytrynową* można sobie kupić...._FFFFwszystko_ można sobie kupić   :wink:  *No - prawie wszystko - bo miłości to chyba nie , na nią to trzeba sobie zapracować*

----------


## anSi

*2865*

----------


## anSi

Hej, luudzieeee, dlaczego Was tu nie ma?????

----------


## Mmelisa

> Jeśli nie macie czasu, albo smuteczki jesienno-zimowe Was dopadły - to i na to lekarstwo mamy i bez ograniczeń serwujemy. Tyko u nas - *wolny czas* można sobie kupić, *uśmiech dzieci najradośniejszy* można sobie kupić, *naleweczkę cytrynową* można sobie kupić...._FFFFwszystko_ można sobie kupić   *No - prawie wszystko - bo miłości to chyba nie , na nią to trzeba sobie zapracować*


Ze co? Ze jak? 
Gdzie ta naleweczka?  :big grin:  :big lol:   jaka jej cena "teraz" ?

----------


## Edyta M

> Ze co? Ze jak? 
> Gdzie ta naleweczka?   jaka jej cena "teraz" ?


*Mmelisko* 

*55. Włoskie " LIMONCINO " (od TAR )* *-* *yaco181 - 75 zl.

**Tylko brac ...... *

----------


## Edyta M

*Ale pieknie nam sie sobotni dzien rozpoczal   

Kto do nas dalaczy ? , komu piekych dekoracji potrzeba ? sercem tworzonych   ostatnia szansa  ZAPRASZAMY. 
*

----------


## Żelka

Świąteczny zawrót głowy! Niech się dzieję!  :wiggle:

----------


## Edyta M

*Niech sie dzieje , niech sie kreci .... 

Ja zmykam do pracy   
*

----------


## Mmelisa

> *Mmelisko* 
> 
> *55. Włoskie " LIMONCINO " (od TAR )* *-* *yaco181 - 75 zl.
> 
> **Tylko brac ...... *


aaaa okiii... to ja podbijam do 100zl

----------


## anSi

*Mmeliso* - ajlowiu  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Kochani - rzutem na taśmę - całkiem nowa figurka sowy - tylko 15 zł oraz piękne kule (IKEA) -tylko 15 zl - a wszystko od Tereski 77 Licytujcie, bo....warto*

----------


## JAGODA 51

Poproszę Nr. 58 Figurka sowy 25 zł.

----------


## anSi

*Jagodo* kochana - mądra sówka - nówka Twoja  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Nooo, kochaaaniii -jeszcze tylko 85 zł i ...zmiana kodu -TRÓJKA z przodu. Kto zamachnie kołem fortuny, no kto....??? Nie dajcie się prosić....*

----------


## anSi

Zajrzałam i...się trochę zmartwiłam  :sad:  *Pozycje 6, 20, 33, 45, 46 wciąż po wywoławczej cenie* - czy jakaś dobra dusza sprawi przyjemność autorom prac i podbije ich cenę? Bardzo, bardzo proszę

----------


## Redakcja

Dzisiaj odebraliśmy prace z Ogniska. Zajęły cały bagażnik i tył samochodu. Prace są piękne i okazałe. To małe (nie takie małe) dzieła sztuki! Zobaczycie, śmiało mogą stanąć pod albo obok choinki. 

Warto zalicytować. Tyle pracy, zapału, radości widać w tych dziełach...

----------


## Redakcja

Kartka nr 8 (pozycja 33) za 20 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Redakcjo*  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Dzisiaj odebraliśmy prace z Ogniska. Zajęły cały bagażnik i tył samochodu. Prace są piękne i okazałe. To małe (nie takie małe) dzieła sztuki! Zobaczycie, śmiało mogą stanąć pod albo obok choinki. 
> 
> Warto zalicytować. Tyle pracy, zapału, radości widać w tych dziełach...


*Czy Wy to - kochani - słyszycie?* 

A ponadto...75 złotych brakuje jeszcze do trzech tysięcy.... Chyba już dzisiaj nie zdążymy  :sad:  Może w niedzieli, która tuż, tuż za progiem -nadzieja. 

Aaaa .....i jeszcze Tereskowe, piękne kule bez właściciela. Milośnicy szaro - czarności będą nimi zachwyceni. Polecam  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Dobrej nocy - i przemyślcie dobrze sprawę - przed nami OSTATNI dzień licytacji, ostatni dzień, aby 'upolować' coś magicznego, coś pięknego na świąteczny czas..... :bye:

----------


## Edyta M

A w niedziele cos mi mowi , ze nowe osoby  sie pojawia   bo kto moglby przegapic licytacje  tak slicznych fantow

----------


## bpis

Bry dzień!
Proszę: *6. Kompozytor - 20 zł*

----------


## anSi

Dzień dobry  :smile:  Miło się zaczyna....ciekawam, jak się skończy.... :big tongue:

----------


## anSi

*2935*

----------


## anSi

No, ludziska, pora wstawać...zapomnieliście o ostatniej niedzieli licytacji.....niechże się tu choć na chwilę gorrrrącooo zrobi, niechże licznik nie rdzewieje.....na wielkie, pozytywne  zamieszanie  mam nadzieję  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

7, 8, 9, 11 po 40zl

----------


## anSi

*Mmeliso* - dla Ciebie prawie wszytsko  :wink:

----------


## anSi

*2975* i tym samym Mmelisa pozbawiła yaco181 wszystkich fantów  :ohmy:  Co  Ty na to *yaco181 *

----------


## anSi

Proszę Państwa - *ważna wiadomość - za 25 zł trzy tysiące.*

----------


## anSi

Przypominam, że *piękne kule od Tereski 77 wciąż czekają na właściciela.* Jakże musi im być smutno wśród tylu uśmiechniętych, wylicytowanych fantów - ktoś się skusi?

----------


## EDZIA

> Proszę Państwa - *ważna wiadomość - za 25 zł trzy tysiące.*


*AnSi* - *mówisz masz - zatem 20, 45, 46 po 20 zł - Tobie  trudno odmówić* :hug:

----------


## Edyta M

*hej , hej ......   

Prace  2.  Sopranek , 3. Batutka   po 50 zl. poprosze 




*

----------


## d7d

Poproszę *Nr 9. Jadę do Was...* - 50 zł   :yes:

----------


## EDZIA

> Poproszę *Nr 9. Jadę do Was...* - 50 zł


*Pięknie, pięknie dziękujemy...* :hug:

----------


## anSi

No Edziu - kocham Cię, ot tak, po prostu  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Edyto M i wszyscy inni -Was też *

----------


## anSi

Ale, ale... kochani - co prawda *3065* zł już w Mikołajowym kuferku, ale piękne kule od Tereski 77 nadal bez właściciela  :sad:

----------


## anSi

Uwaga, uwaga....Jeszcze TYLKO cztery godziny XII licytacji na rzecz dzieci z Ogniska Marymont. Czy coś tu się jeszcze wydarzy?

----------


## Edyta M

> *Edyto M i wszyscy inni -Was też *


anSi ja Ciebie  tez

----------


## anSi

No cóż -  już tylko trzy godziny i siedem minut...

----------


## anSi

Zostały tylko dwie godziny i 8 minut niepowtarzalnej okazji, aby nabyć coś niezwyklęgo, coś z sercem wykonanego, małe arcydzieło....zapraszamy )

----------


## boguslaw

Niedługo koniec licytacji. 

Licytuję wyżej: kartki - pozycje 39, 40, 44,47 - po 35. - PLN
Ponownie podbijam poprzednio licytowane pozycje: 50, 52, 53, 56 na kwoty po 240.- PLN

Zachęcam przelicytowanych przeze mnie uprzednio do przesunięcia zadysponowanych poprzednio sum na konkretne fanty wszak liczy się przede wszystkim kwota zadysponowana na rzecz  dzieciaków a nie pozyskanie konkretnego przedmiotu. Sprawę uważam za otwartą... 

Dziękuję prowadzącym licytację za wielkie serce poświęcone tej pięknej idei i wielką czułość jaką darzą każdego z bliźnich.
Ściskam gorąco

Bogusław

----------


## anSi

Bogusławie, piękniej się nie da - dziękuję i mam nadzieję, że znajdą się chętni, aby uczynić, co proponujesz... :smile:

----------


## anSi

*3165* i ...ostatnia, najostatniejsza godzina licytacji przed nami. Jakby ktoś, komuś coś chciał podprowadzić - to ostatnia szansa. Tereskowe kule nadal bez właściciela  :sad:

----------


## kontradmiral86

To ja poproszę " moją rzeźbę " za 250 zł  i Sopranka za 55 zł  :Smile:

----------


## Żelka

*Prosimy Redakcję o podanie informacji jak wpłacić za wylicytowane fanty, a po zakończeniu aukcji prosimy Forumowiczów o podanie adresu gdzie przesłać wylicytowane fanty - fanty od Ogniska - wysyła Redakcja, a więc, adres do Redakcji, pozostałe fanty - adres do wystawiającego.*

----------


## anSi

> To ja poproszę " moją rzeźbę " za 250 zł  i Sopranka za 55 zł


Haniu, bardzo proszę  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> *Prosimy ....*


*Żelko*, spokojnie...jeszcze licytacja trwa i mam nadzieję, że ostatnie chwile będą owocne  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*3180* i...ostatnie 40 minut....

----------


## anSi

Tereskowe kule za 20 zł poproszę....coby im samym smutno nie było  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

No i sama widzisz, że jeszcze tylko 40 minut.  :big grin:  A ja przecież mówię, że po licytacji, a litery duże dałam by nie przegapić. Nie krzyczałam. Na prawdę.  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

*Gorrrąąące ostatnie minuty - 3200 na koncie - czy będzie jeszcze więcej? Przypominam zabieganym, że wolny czas u nas można nabyć niedrogo, smutaskom, że radosne uśmiechy dzieci na nich czekają - bezcenne, choć tutaj niedrogie. Tylko kupować*

----------


## anSi

*3200* - *czy będzie więcej??*

----------


## anSi

*Już za minutkę, już za momencik...licytacyjny młoteczek schowa się na rok do szuflady...
Ostatnie, naprawdę ostatnie minuty, by komuś coś...*

----------


## Liliputek

To ja poproszę uśmiech za 30 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Coraz więcej obserwatorów, przyczajonych w okopach...liczę, że jeszcze rozegra się tutaj decydujace starcie...i choć - jak dotąd - sama ze sobą konwersuję...nadziei nie tracę...

----------


## anSi

> To ja poproszę uśmiech za 30 zł


Brawo *Liliputek*  :smile:  Najpiękniejszy uśmiech dla Ciebie  :smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Jeszcze 24 minuty  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*3230*....i piłka wciąż w grze...

----------


## anSi

Ostatnie *20 minut* niezwykłej pod każdym względem aukcji. *Skusi się ktoś na...coś?*

----------


## Edyta M

*Z  pracy wrocilam dopiero Kochani   , ale zdazylam przed zakonczeniem*

----------


## Edyta M

*Cynamonka 30 zl*  i *Sopranek 60 zl*  poprosze  :big grin:

----------


## EDZIA

> To ja poproszę uśmiech za 30 zł



Najbardziej uśmiechniętych świąt w nowym domku :hug:

----------


## boguslaw

Gratuluję pięknej rzeźby! Nie podbijam...

Kartka 44 - dwie bombki - 70.- PLN
Kartka 47 - z dwoma szmaragdami - 70.- PLN

Bogusław

----------


## Kendra

Wianek po wlosku bym jeszcze zwedzila za 30 zł. Kochana anSi dopiszesz prosze? bo moj telefon ma problem z zasiegiem jak na złość  :sad:

----------


## Maciejka2

A dla mnie cudną choineczkę w kropeczki numero 22 za 40zl, poproszę  :smile:

----------


## Miras12

Tak oczywiście, że będzie więcej. Edzia przepraszam, ale zwyczajnie musiałem a wcześniej czasu brakowało. Wybaczasz prawda  :sad: 
Dzielne bliźniaczki i ich brat Krzyś poproszą:
20. Żołędne nutki 50zł
37. Wianek po włosku 50zł
59 Kule IKEA somlig nie wiem co to jest ale wygląda co najmniej dziwnie za 30zł
51 uśmiech i radość dzieci za resztę czyli 20 zł.

----------


## Miras12

Przepraszam Kendra ale bez walki go nie oddam  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Kochani - oniemiałam z zachwytu - już ogarniam, ale najpierw pięknie dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## d7d

Poproszę jeszcze o *51 Uśmiech i radość dzieci*  - 50 zł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

Najpiękniejszy pod słońcem uśmiech dla Ciebie  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przebijam swoją kartkę nr 4 na 80,- 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Edyta M

*2 Sopranek 85 zl ,  3. Batutka  60 zl. 4. Cynamonka 50 zl*

----------


## Kendra

Kompozytora za 10 wiecej

----------


## boguslaw

Przypominam, że podbiłem ofertę na pozycje 44 i 47 na 70.- PLN !!!

Poz. 58 -   95.- PLN

GRATULUJĘ PIĘKNEJ AUKCJi !!!
Wszystkiego co najlepsze!

Bogusław

----------


## Redakcja

Kochani, podziękowania za wspaniałą aukcję. Piękne prowadzenie anSi i Edyty M, Kendry, Edzi, Żelki; Forumowicze, którzy jak co roku pięknie uczestniczyli w aukcji - zawsze można na Was liczyć  :smile:  W imieniu Redakcji i Ogniska bardzo dziękujemy  :smile: *


DANE DO WPŁAT:*
STP "Stara 4"
00-231 Warszawa
ul.Stara 4
*nr konta: 50 1240 1138 1111 0010 3585 3126*
*Koniecznie z dopiskiem:* *Aukcja** Forum Muratora - darowizna Ognisko Marymont

*_P.S.
Prosimy też o przesyłanie adresów jako pw do: Redakcja. Prace wyślemy kurierem.
_

----------


## Edyta M

*Boguslaw anSi* ogarnia temat   zaraz dopisze co i gdzie trzeba .

Dziekujemy pieknie za Twoj udzial

----------


## Redakcja

I czekamy na końcowy wynik....  :smile: 

Prosimy też o przesyłanie adresów jako pw do: Redakcja

----------


## Miras12

No właśnie, dobrze* bogusław* mówi. Proszę się tam ruszyć bo Ja muszę jeszcze iść dywan wytrzepać, a wcześniej nie było czasu bo aukcja  :smile: 
Przynajmniej taką wersję żonie sprzedałem.

----------


## Edyta M

> I czekamy na końcowy wynik....



Z niecierpliwoscia

----------


## Edyta M

*Miras12* to odpowiedzialna praca wiec daj* anSi* chwilke ( ja tez sie nie wcinam bo gdzie kucharek szesc ...... )

----------


## Mmelisa

:wave:  :wave:

----------


## anSi

*Uff...3640. Dziewczyny, sprawdźcie, czy dobrze posumowałam, w ostatniej chwili było baaadzo gorrącoo, wiele nieoczekiwanych zwrotów akcji, przyczajeni uczestnicy włączyli się do gry...mogłam się pomylić*

----------


## Kendra

Dziękuję wszystkim za ten wspólny czas i naszym Kochanym koleżankom prowadzącym licytację oraz tym, którzy przekazali przepiękne fanty ! Jesteście cudowni a licytacja na naszym forum zawsze wlewa do mojego serca ogrom pozytywnej energii i podbudowuje moją wiarę w dobre ludzkie serca. Jesteście cudowni, niech Was spotka wszystko co najwspanialsze <3

----------


## anSi

*Mirasku* - może moje dywany też byś przy okazji trzepnął  :wink:

----------


## Kendra

Juz Kochana sprawdzam :*

----------


## anSi

*Kochani - bardzo, bardzo serdecznie dziękuję, że mogłam razem z Wami spędzić kilka fajnych dni. Wiara  w ludzi wraca, serce rośnie i łza wzruszenia zwyczajnie się w oku kręci. To Forum to prawie jak rodzina...*

----------


## EDZIA

Komp odmówił mi współpracy i co widzę =zostały mi tylko kartki- resztę mi podprowadziliście  :sad:

----------


## anSi

> 


*Mmelisko*  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Ja też Wam wszystkim pięknym Ludziom dziękuję, że po raz kolejny mogłam być z Wami.  :hug: 
*Bogusławie* Wielki Człowieku, poproszę o adres, bo nie wiem czy wciąż ten sam co rok temu. Ogromnie się cieszę, że moje stworki znowu do Twojego domku polecą.  :yes:

----------


## Edyta M

*Kochane Dziewczyny , jestescie CUDOWNE   , prowadzenie z Wami Aukcji to czysta przyjemnosc .*

----------


## Edyta M

*Zelciu* podasz mi adres do Hani *please ? *

----------


## Żelka

> *Zelciu* podasz mi adres do Hani *please ? *


Oczywiście, zaraz podam.

----------


## EDZIA

Piękny wynik - AnSi, EdytkoM, Kendro, Żelko - pięknie zagrzewałyście do zabawy - dziękuję no i Wszystkim wspaniałym licytującym :wave:

----------


## Edyta M

> Piękny wynik - AnSi, EdytkoM, Kendro, Żelko - pięknie zagrzewałyście do zabawy - dziękuję no i Wszystkim wspaniałym licytującym


Tak tak wszyscy byli wspaniali i znow zal bo jak tutaj sie  rozstac z *WAMI WSZYSTKIMI* !!!!!

----------


## Kendra

AnSi Kochana, wynik sie zgadza, podliczylam i wyszlo to samo <3 Kochani jestescie Aniolami !!

----------


## Edyta M

> Oczywiście, zaraz podam.


Dziekuje bo jutro Mama w Polsce musi ogarnac wysylke , zeby Figurka  jeszcze dotarla przed swietami do Hani

----------


## Edyta M

> AnSi Kochana, wynik sie zgadza, podliczylam i wyszlo to samo <3 Kochani jestescie Aniolami !!

----------


## anSi

*Wygląda na to, że oficjalny wynik to 3640  Suuupeerr*

----------


## Edyta M

*Zelciu , Redakcjo dziekuje *

----------


## Edyta M

> *Wygląda na to, że oficjalny wynik to 3640  Suuupeerr*

----------


## Edyta M



----------


## anSi

A jako, że aukcja świąteczna była, no i już się zakończyła, to chciałabym Wszystkim - prowadzącym, licytującym, podglądającym złożyć serdeczne życzenia:

*Życzę Wam, nie tylko z okazji Świąt, wszystkiego, co sprawi, że nie będziecie się mogli nadziwić, jak bardzo Jesteście szczęśliwi!*

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dziękuję za możliwość udziału w tej pięknej aukcji. Dzięki niej będę miał udane Święta. :big grin:  Przelew zrealizowałem. :yes:  Pozdrawiam uczestników :bye:

----------


## Redakcja

> *Wygląda na to, że oficjalny wynik to 3640  Suuupeerr*


Zagrzewani do boju forumowicze i piękny wynik  :smile:

----------


## Prababka

super :smile: 
anSi,piękne zyczenia,odwzajemniam :smile: 
TAR-poproszę o adres :smile:

----------


## Miras12

> *Mirasku* - może moje dywany też byś przy okazji trzepnął


No jak nie jak tak  :smile: . Ja mógłbym wszystkim biorącym udział w aukcji dywany wytrzepać, ale chyba nie wyrobiłbym się do nastopnej aukcji

----------


## Kendra

To ja także składam wszystkim życzenia cudownych Świąt w magicznej rodzinnej atmosferze, miłości i zrozumieniu. Oby ten czas był dla Was wyjatkowy w dobro, które poczyniliście, wróciło do Was po stokroć większe! Niech Was otaczają cudowni ludzie a w życiu spotyka Was co najlepsze! Zdrowia przede wszystkim:*

----------


## Kendra

Edytko nie rozstawajmy sie zatem  :wink:

----------


## Kendra

Kochani musimy sie kiedys spotkac  :smile:

----------


## Miras12

o i to jest pomysł na kontynuacje wątku z życzeniami. Brawo Kendra :smile:

----------


## Edyta M

> Edytko nie rozstawajmy sie zatem

----------


## kontradmiral86

Również życzę Wszystkim, zaangażowanym w aukcję Rodzinnych, Radosnych i Spokojnych Świąt.
Przelew wyślę jutro z rana  :Smile:

----------


## yaco181

Witajcie. Niestety nie zdążyłem przed końcem i każda z "moich" pozycji została przelicytowana.. Na fanty/pamiątki z tak pięknej aukcji już za późno, zatem za 360zl poproszę jak najwięcej uśmiechu i radości dzieciaczków.. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i dziękuję..  :hug:

----------


## anSi

*yaco181* - uśmiechy sprawią, że będziesz miał uśmiechnięty cały nadchodzący Nowy Rok. Tego Ci życzę  :smile:  I oczywiście serdecznie dziękuję za wielki gest  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Kochani i jak tu nie wierzyć w cuda . Aukcja zakończona, a licznik ciągle się kręci. Chyba nadrabia dłuugie przestoje w czasie trwania aukcji. Niemniej nam się to baaardzo podoba....niech się kręci 
Najaktualniejsze dane - stan konta 4000 zł*

----------


## Edyta M

> *
> Najaktualniejsze dane - stan konta 4000 zł*


*CUDOWNIE *

----------


## Edyta M

*Przelew za moje wylicytowane CUDOWNOSCI  wykonany - zlecenie  zrealizowane ( jak mi to moj madry bank podpowiada )   

Jeszcze raz pozdrawiam WAS najgorecej jak tylko moge  
*

----------


## Redakcja

List z Ogniska Marymont:

Kochani!!!!
Jesteście niesamowici, po raz kolejny pokazaliście nam, że mamy w Was przyjaciół. Bycie z Wami przez te dwa grudniowe tygodnie jest dla nas czasem wyjątkowym. Obserwowanie postów zagrzewających do licytowania i zachwalanie naszych prac, sprawia nam ogromna przyjemność. Wystawianie na licytację swoich prac oraz podsuwanie innych pomysłów by stan konta rósł, świadczy o tym, że zależy Wam na nas. Dajecie nam swoją uwagę, dokładając do tego kawał serca i zacny kufereczek stóweczek. To wszystko umila dzieciakom życie i spełniają się ich marzenia.Wasza gotowość do pomagania jest powalająca. 
Od dwunastu już lat społeczność forumowa jest z nami. Stała w uczuciach, życzliwa, rozumiejąca i hojna.…. :smile: 
Specjalne podziękowania kierujemy do niezawodnych, etatowych już chyba prowadzących aukcję forumowiczek. Bez Was nie udałoby się zebrać tylu przychylnych ludzi. To Wasz wdzięk i urok sprawia, że wynik aukcji piął się w górę. Dziękujemy Wam za to, dziękujemy za to, jacy jesteście.

W zbliżające się Święta Bożego Narodzenia życzymy Wam tego, co najlepsze, niech Was omijają burze i zawirowania. Powodzenia w Nowym Roku!!!!

Ogniskowcy z Marymontu

----------


## Romana101

:smile:  Przelew wysłany, dziękuję za jak zawsze udaną aukcję.

Poproszę *Ansi* i *Zygii* o przesłanie adresów do wysyłki.

----------


## Maciejka2

Przelew wysłany. Dziękuję, że mogłam być tu z Wami.   :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## bpis

No i *Kendra* mi podebrała kompozytora :ohmy:  (*Kendro*- :hug: )

W takim razie tę kwotę (20 zł) przeznaczam na uśmiech dla dzieciaków.
Wszystkim ogromnie dziękuję, życząc samych cudowności w Święta i poza nimi!

Przelew zaraz zrealizuję.
Już zrealizowany :smile:

----------


## wu

i ode mnie pieniązki poszły dla dzieciaków :smile: 

wszystkim serdecznie życzę Wesołych Świąt :Lol:

----------


## Żelka

*Bogusławie,* paczka poleciała pocztą, polecony priorytet. Mam nadzieję, że dotrze do Świąt! Bombeczki każda zapakowana oddzielnie, na wszelki wypadek jakby miały być dla kogoś prezentem, to już masz zapakowane.  :yes: 

*Zdrowych i radosnych Świąt Wszystkim!!!*  :wave:  :wave:

----------


## anSi

> No i *Kendra* mi podebrała kompozytora (*Kendro*-)
> 
> W takim razie tę kwotę (20 zł) przeznaczam na uśmiech dla dzieciaków.
> Wszystkim ogromnie dziękuję, życząc samych cudowności w Święta i poza nimi!
> 
> Przelew zaraz zrealizuję. Już zrealizowany


*bpis* - wielki uśmiech specjalnie dla Ciebie  :smile:  Też kompozytora miałam na oku :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Kochani, daje znać, ze również przelew już poszedł..
Mialo mnie nie być w tym roku, ale wyrzuty sumienia zeżarłyby mnie od środka i nici z radosnych Swiat....
Tak wiec życzę Wam i sobie Zdrowych, Pogodnych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia....  :bye:

----------


## tereska77

Poproszę o adresy Bogusława i Mirasa  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> Kochani, daje znać, ze również przelew już poszedł..
> Mialo mnie nie być w tym roku, ale wyrzuty sumienia zeżarłyby mnie od środka i nici z radosnych Swiat....
> Tak wiec życzę Wam i sobie Zdrowych, Pogodnych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia....


Dobrze, że zmieniłaś zamiar i byłaś  :smile:  Dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Przelew poszedł. Jeszcze raz wszystkiego dobrego  :Smile:

----------


## Edyta M

*Haniu* figurka wyslana ( najszybszym sposobem  :wink:  ) daj znac prosze czy dotarla przed Swietami

----------


## Edyta M

> Kochani, daje znać, ze również przelew już poszedł..
> Mialo mnie nie być w tym roku, ale wyrzuty sumienia zeżarłyby mnie od środka i nici z radosnych Swiat....
> Tak wiec życzę Wam i sobie Zdrowych, Pogodnych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia....


Super , ze bylas jak zwykle *NIEZAWODNA*

----------


## Edyta M

> List z Ogniska Marymont:
> 
> Kochani!!!!
> Od dwunastu już lat społeczność forumowa jest z nami. Stała w uczuciach, życzliwa, rozumiejąca i hojna.…. .........................
> 
> Ogniskowcy z Marymontu


*Dzieki licytacji dla Dzieciakow z Ogniska Marymont nasze Swieta sa rodosniejsze  *

----------


## swojaczka

Przelew wyszedł
Ogniskowcom  podziękowanie za cudowne prace z życzeniami radosnych Swiąt.
Zdrowych,wesołych Swiąt oraz wspaniałego Nowego Roku wszystkim Ludziom Dobrej Woli.

----------


## Kendra

Wybaczcie mi Kochane  :hug:  :*

----------


## TAR

Mmeliska wez mi wrzuc raz jeszcze adresik. Ja wracam z delegacji we srode to nadam paczke. Wczesniej niestety nie mam mozliwosci, ale kurier powinien dostarczyc do swiat  :smile:

----------


## Prababka

przelew poszedł,fant poszedł -mam nadzieje,że dojdzie przed świętami :yes:

----------


## kjuta

przelew wykonany, dziękuję bardzo za możliwość wzięcia udziału  :hug:

----------


## Romana101

Paczka z białymi choinkami do *Ansi* wysłana  :yes: 

Cały czas czekam na adres od *zygii*, żeby wysłać drugą paczkę, choineczka już przygotowana.

----------


## Żelka

> A adres komu podać?


Jeśli dobrze widzę, to 10. Misiołaj, jet Twój, to adres do Redakcji proszę podać. Redakcja wysyła wszystkie rzeczy zrobione przez Dzieci z Ogniska.

----------


## Redakcja

Tak, brakuje nam adresu, by wysłać Misiołaja. Wszystkie prace wysłane - jest szansa, że jutro będą do Was docierać.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Już się nie mogę doczekać :roll eyes: . Pozdrawiam :bye: .

----------


## Redakcja

Panie Andrzeju, wysłane na adres firmy.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Szanowna Redakcjo bardzo dziękuję. Spokojnie czekam. Nie rzecz w tych drobiazgach choć to bardzo miłe pamiątki (mam ich kilka z różnych aukcji na Forum).  Największa przyjemność to możliwość udziału i spotkanie ludzi o wrażliwych duszach. Za możliwość udziału jeszcze raz serdecznie dziękuję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Edyta M

> Wszystkie prace wysłane - jest szansa, że jutro będą do Was docierać.


 :hug:

----------


## Kendra

Cudownie! Redakcjo - dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Przepięknej urody Wejmutka dziś do mnie dotarła. Jeszcze piękniejsza niż na zdjęciu. Serdecznie dziękuję!

----------


## TAR

i do mnie dotarly, niestety cappucino w kawalkach polamane.

----------


## Prababka

Uuuu,TAR,mały pech?mam nadzieję,że bucik się w transporcie nie popruje... :hug: 
Melduję,że właśnie dostałam prześliczną " za płotkiem "i aniołka .Gratulacje i podziękowanie dla dzieci :smile:

----------


## bpis

I u mnie był już Mikołaj w postaci sympatycznego młodzieńca, który wręczył mi paczkę.
Cudny _Złotonuty_ dotarł cały i zdrowy i już czuwa nad naszym domostwem :smile: . 
Serdecznie dziękuję!!!
 :bye:

----------


## TAR

Prababko, bywa. jakos posklejam i zmienie nazwe na  "cappucino po przejsciach"  :big lol:

----------


## Prababka

super :smile: ,bo dzieci często swoje prace nazywały z dużą dozą humoru :smile:

----------


## anSi

Do mnie dotarły piękne białe choinki na pięknej szarej desce- *Romano101* - ogromne wyrazy uznania dla Twego talentu. 
Dotarła także śliczna karteczka zrobiona przez dzieci - na żywo - jak zawsze - piękniejsza  :smile:

----------


## Romana101

> Do mnie dotarły piękne białe choinki na pięknej starej desce- *Romano101* - ogromne wyrazy uznania dla Twego talentu.


Bardzo się cieszę, że się podobają  :smile: 

Do mnie również dotarły jak zwykle cudnej urody prace dzieci   :smile:

----------


## Romana101

Cały czas czekam na adres od zygii  :Confused:

----------


## anSi

Romana101- napisałam wiadomość do zygii - może odczyta  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

I do mnie zawitała upragniona kartka. Bardzo dziękuję. Święta będą urocze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TAR

a do mnie dotarły gifty od Prababki. CUDO wam powiem, normalnie CUDO i jeszcze dodatkowe mile dodatki. musi byc rewanz  :smile:   kochana Prababko dziekuje z calego serca. :hug:

----------


## Prababka

dobrze,że dotarły-bałam się już,ze mój GS spi :smile: Milo mi TAR,że Ci sie podobają :smile: I jaki rewanż,idź Ty,to kawałeczek nitki,na pamiątkę :smile: Gratisik zasłuzony :smile: Dobrych Świąt!
Wszystkim życzę dobrych Świąt!

----------


## JAGODA 51

Do mnie dotarły prace dzieci, karteczka urocza, lampionik piękny. Dziękuję za wspólnie spędzony czas.
Wszystkim życzę zdrowych, spokojnych Świąt i samych radości w nadchodzącym Nowym Rok.
. Mikołaj to wszystko wie nawet mój adres do przesyłki znał.
Do zobaczenia za rok

----------


## wu

i do mnie choineczka dotarła i wianuszek z wiewiórką przecudne są :Lol:  Wesołych Świąt dla wszystkich

----------


## kontradmiral86

Do mnie też dotarła rzeźba cudnej urody  :Smile: 
Dziękuję Edyto.
Pozdrawiam i Wesołych Wszystkim  :Smile:

----------


## zygii

> Romana101- napisałam wiadomość do zygii - może odczyta


Cześć !
Bardzo przepraszam, ale jak Wam napisałem na priv miałem lekki "niedoczas"  :sad: 
Oczywiście choineczkę mogę dostać po świętach ...pieniążki dziś przelane  :smile: 

Wszystkim życzę zdrowych, spokojnych Świąt i radości w nadchodzącym Nowym Rok 2018 !!

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

_Organizatorom, prowadzącym i uczestnikom aukcji życzę pogodnych, pełnych ciepła rodzinnego Świąt Bożego Narodzenia oraz wszelkiej pomyślności w nadchodzącym Nowym Roku 2018.
Pozdrawiam Świątecznie
_

----------


## Edyta M

> Do mnie też dotarła rzeźba cudnej urody 
> Dziękuję Edyto.
> Pozdrawiam i Wesołych Wszystkim


Haniu ciesze sie bardzo  :hug: 
W  przyszlym roku dodam podobna na aukcje , zapraszam do licytowania  :wink:

----------


## Edyta M

> _Organizatorom, prowadzącym i uczestnikom aukcji życzę pogodnych, pełnych ciepła rodzinnego Świąt Bożego Narodzenia oraz wszelkiej pomyślności w nadchodzącym Nowym Roku 2018.
> Pozdrawiam Świątecznie
> _


Dziekujemy Panie Andrzeju  :hug: dla Pana rowniez wszystkiego dobrego w te Swieta oraz pomyslnosci w Nowym Roku

----------


## Edyta M

Ja dziekuje *Redakcji* za przeslanie prac , dzisiaj dotarly *PRZESLICZNE*  (jak zwykle)   ,misternie zrobione arcydziela od Dzieci z Ogniska Marymont . 
Wszystkim Uczestnikom zycze Rodzinnych i Radosnych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia oraz Szczesliwego Nowego 2018 roku . 
Do zobaczenie za rok .....

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A to na Wielkanoc nie ma aukcji? :Confused:  :sad: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Romana101

> Cześć !
> Bardzo przepraszam, ale jak Wam napisałem na priv miałem lekki "niedoczas" 
> Oczywiście choineczkę mogę dostać po świętach ...pieniążki dziś przelane 
> 
> Wszystkim życzę zdrowych, spokojnych Świąt i radości w nadchodzącym Nowym Rok 2018 !!


Paczka wysłana  :smile:

----------


## anSi

> A to na Wielkanoc nie ma aukcji?
> Pozdrawiam.


Bardzo dobry pomysł  :smile:

----------


## anSi

*Życzmy sobie, nie tylko z okazji Świąt, wszystkiego, co sprawi, że nie będziemy się mogli nadziwić, jak bardzo Jesteśmy szczęśliwi!*
*Życzmy również zdrowia. Zdrowemu zawsze łatwiej.* *Zdrowia i szczęścia - szczęście jest potrzebne, bo nie wszystko zależy od nas.*
*I dostatku sobie życzmy. Łatwiej się żyje wiedząc, że jeśli czegoś nie ma, to można to kupić**.*
*Bliskości, bo to dość ważne. Mieć kogoś, kto przytuli i powie: jestem po twojej stronie.*
*Łagodności. Cierpliwości. Kochania.*

----------


## Redakcja

Szykuje się inna wielka akcja: nasza Śpiąca Królewna się budzi  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

> Szykuje się inna wielka akcja: nasza Śpiąca Królewna się budzi


Wspaniala wiadomosc :wave: 
I to tak przed swietami  :hug:

----------


## swojaczka

cos do mnie Mikołajowi niespieszno..

----------


## Redakcja

> cos do mnie Mikołajowi niespieszno..


A wysłane - w tym samym czasie wszystkie...

----------


## Redakcja

> A do mnie nie dotarlo...



Adres dostaliśmy dopiero wczoraj, dzisiaj dział pocztowy wysłał, więc jutro, jeśli strajk kurierów DHL nie opóźni dostawy.

----------

